# Fans de SF et d'Héroic Fantasy ?;D



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Décembre 2001)

Bien le bonjour habitants du bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Depuis que je suis tout petit, je lis énormément ... cela nuit fortement au nombre d'heures de sommeil (c'est pire qu'Internet), mais bon, c'est un hobby reponsant pour l'esprit et qui peut être pire qu'une drogue (je ne peux pas dormir si je n'ai pas lu mon quota de page).

Ces trois dernieres années, je me suis attelé à deux types de lecture que je connaissait somme toute assez peu : la science fiction, et l'héroïc fantasy. J'ai commencé avec les grands classiques : le cycle de Dune, le cycle de Rama, Le seigneur des Anneaux, Elric des Dragons. Et finalement, je suis devenu totalement accro. J'en suis au point ou je lis par auteur. Je ne m'arrete que lorsque j'ai "dévoré" tous les livres d'un auteur, et ce n'est que prétexte à enchainer sur un autre auteur. De cette façon je me suis ruiné en livre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais j'ai remplis ma blibliothèque de près de 200 volumes de SF et d'Heroic Fantasy.
Ces deux types de littérature sont souvent décriés, mais je leur trouve un coté fascinant tant ils exploitent l'imaginaire des lecteurs.

Et je me suis laissé dire que ce type de lecture était assez fréquent chez les utilisateurs d'ordinateurs ... alors pourquoi pas chez les fans de Macs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ou les questions suivantes : a t'il des fans de SF et de HF dans le forum MacG ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Que pense les non-fans de ces deux styles littéraires ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quel sont vos auteurs favoris ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je reponds le premier : je suis fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et mes auteurs préféré en HF sont David Eddings et Michael Moorcock. Pour la SF, on reste dans le grand classique avec Isaac Asimov et Frank Herbert.


----------



## Didier Guillion (18 Décembre 2001)

Pour moi :

Dans les Anglophones :
Dick
Sheckley
Silverberg
Simac

Dans les francais
Pelot/Suragne
Brussolo
Barjavel

A essayer aussi (assez surprenant):
Conan Doyle (La ceinture empoisonnée par exemple)
Jack London (Le dieu tombe du ciel)

Cordialement


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (18 Décembre 2001)

je ne suis pas très HF car je trouve que les écrivains du moyen age faisait mieux (relisez chrétien de troyes et toute les légendes arthuriennes...)

en revanche pour la SF je suis un accro.

mes préférences : Van Vogt (Ah le monde des non A), Asimov, Silverberg, Herbert, Simmons. J'aime peu la sf française à part peut-être Klein.


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (19 Décembre 2001)

Perso, je conseille à lire absolument de Pierre bordage, le cycle de Wang (3 bouquins a dévoré ). En SF francaise c'est le meilleur, et l'absence de de traduction apporte une meilleur transmission des sentiments de l'auteur ... (ce point est mon principal reproche à la SF anglo-saxone que je trouve des fois trop mécanique-technique )

Sans oublier Terry Pratchett et son disque monde, Dan Simmons et Hypérion...

David Gemmel, je te conseille Le lion de Macédoine (3 tomes) , c'est pas de la pure SF Fantasy mais ca le fait. Légende c'est bien, mais j'attends de lire la suite pour avoir une opinion..

L Ron Hubbard, pour Terre et Champs de batailles. Culte .. 
(PS Ron Hubbard est le fondateur de la secte dite église de scientologie, moi j'en ai rien à foutre, du moment que c'est de la bonne SF....)

PS : si tu as un best of, je le lirais avec plaisir pour y trouver des nouvelles idées de lecture ...

A+


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bertrand.serullaz:
*Sans oublier Terry Pratchett et son disque monde, Dan Simmons et Hypérion...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le Disque Monde est vraiment fabuleux !! L'un des tomes qui m'a le plus amusé c'est "Mortimer" (en VO ... j'ai pas lu la version FR). Sinon, Dan Simmons est tres tres bon. Les Cantos d'Hyperion et la Chute d'Hyperion sont un régal. J'ai été un peu déçu par les Voyages d'Endymion ... mais il a sacrement bien ratrappé le coup avec l'éveil D'Endymion.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bertrand.serullaz:
*David Gemmel, je te conseille Le lion de Macédoine (3 tomes) , c'est pas de la pure SF Fantasy mais ca le fait. Légende c'est bien, mais j'attends de lire la suite pour avoir une opinion..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Humm ... légende c'est le genre de livre qui se lit dans la soirée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sympathique mais loin d'être mémorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel est l'auteur de "Le lion de Macedoine" ?


@+


Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierre Bouvier:
*je ne suis pas très HF car je trouve que les écrivains du moyen age faisait mieux (relisez chrétien de troyes et toute les légendes arthuriennes...)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Avant de passer a la SF et à la HF, je ne lisais pratiquement que des romans du Moyen Age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils ont tous leur charme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


Guillaume


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

je suis en plein dans Tolkien...... Génial, vraiment génial
La terre du millieu est vraiment fascinante de complexité

je réitère ma demande: l'un  de vous parle-t-il ou comprend-il le quenya?


Elen sila lumena omentielvo


----------



## mtra (19 Décembre 2001)

le prob de la SF c'est qu'il n'y a pas de nouvelle SF.. alors quand a fait un tour des auteurs dispo on se retrouve un peut a faire ce que fait slug "lire tout d'un auteur" dommage...


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (19 Décembre 2001)

Réponse à SLUG : 

1) Pour Légende, je suis OK c'est du vite lu, mais en lisant le synopsis du Tome2, ca ressemble à une saga pleine de promesse...

2) Pour le lion de macédoine, c'est aussi de David Gemmel, mais là rien à voir. 
1er tome tu te dis : Ambiance grèce antique, ouais encore le super héro qui va finir niveau 30 avec tous les super pouvoirs  et devenir maitre du monde ......
Fin du 1er tome : c'est pas du tout cà, tu cours pour cherche le tome 2 et tu te dis que tu t'es bien fait ballader....

Tome 2 : Ambiance fantastique, Trop cool le tome 2, tu comprends pourquoi tu t'es fait balladé au tome 1, et tu te dis que l'on ne t'y reprendras pas.. Sauf que à la fin du Tome 2 tu te fais planter à nouveau et en beauté..;

Tome 3 : Ambiance Fantasy, à lire avec la même joie que le dernier d'hypérion, tout s'explique et c'est beau (philosophique si j'osais le terme...). 
Il s'agit d'une saga conçue en trilogie dès le début, et pas comme souvent d'ajouts au gré du succès commerciaux.

3) Pour Pratchett, OK 100%, Mortimer est mon préféré. Pour qui dis aimer la Fantasy, il faut lire Pratchett. Pour ce qui ne connaissent pas le genre c'est la fantasy burlesque..  

4) Pour Endymion, pareil, j'ai failli abandonner et je me suis félicité d'avoir poursuivi jusqu'au dernier. Mais je conseille la série au gens plutôt déjà acquis au genre.

5) Oauh!!! tu lis dans le texte VO. Tu dois t'éclater. J'avais pas mal accrocher à Nécroscope de Brian Lumley. Aux USA, il parait qu'il en est au tome 12. En france seuls les 2 premiers ont été traduits...


A+


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Décembre 2001)

de Dan Simmons, L'échiquier du mal : c'est une tuerie ! (bien que ce ne soit pas de l'HF)

Pierre Bordage : génial, et pas que Wang...


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*le prob de la SF c'est qu'il n'y a pas de nouvelle SF.. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas d'accord, la SF, Fantasy, Fantastiques est un genre trés prolixe (je sais pas si ca ce dit, mais ca s'écrit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Si on est un peu perdu c'est justement à cause de cette richesse. Si ca peut t'aider, voici mes critères de choix :
1) Les prix. J'ai jamais été déçue par un prix Hugo par exemple
2) Les éditeurs font des collections spécialisées (ex Attalante) quand tu trouve un éditeur en accord avec tes goûts c'est un mariage qui peut durer.
3) Les contemporains sont les meilleurs, ils s'appuient sur les épaules de leurs ainés (opinion personnelle pouvant choquer, c'est d'ailleurs une bonne idée de débat non ? ).  Prend un comtemporain que tu aimes, renseigne toi sur ses références (forum, magazine) .... c'est un peu l'hypertexte old-faschion.
4) La publication d'un contemporain en poche est un bon indice...  Autre avantage si tu te plantes tu perds pas trop tes sous !
5) Ne pas s'attaquer aux sagas cultes de fond en commencant au n°1. Généralement les tomes peuvent être lu indépendamment.  Il y a des auteurs trop prolixes (là ca se dit ...)pour lesquels y'a que Slug qui peut dire avoir tout lu (Zimmer Bradley, Morcoock, Pratchett ..)

a+


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*de Dan Simmons, L'échiquier du mal : c'est une tuerie ! (bien que ce ne soit pas de l'HF)

Pierre Bordage : génial, et pas que Wang...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Tu en a trop dit , des titres !!!!!


----------



## Didier Guillion (19 Décembre 2001)

Eh ! N'oubliez pas les histoire courtes de Frederick Brown !
En trois ligne il vous ponds une intrigue!

Cordialement


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (19 Décembre 2001)

c'est vrais qu'en disant n'aimer que klein dans la sf française j'avais oublié Bordage et notamment le très bon Absalon (Atalante ed).

On peut citer David Brin avec sa suite Elévation, Marée Stellaire et Rédemption. Il a une vision assez intéressante de la place de l'homme dans l'univers.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bertrand.serullaz:
*Pas d'accord, la SF, Fantasy, Fantastiques est un genre trés prolixe (je sais pas si ca ce dit, mais ca s'écrit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Si on est un peu perdu c'est justement à cause de cette richesse.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi. Ces genres littéraires sont d'une richesse inimaginable. Par contre, il faut faire attention car certains ouvrage sont vraiment NULS.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bertrand.serullaz:
*4) La publication d'un contemporain en poche est un bon indice...  Autre avantage si tu te plantes tu perds pas trop tes sous !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est sur que le poche a le gros avantage de ne pas être cher. L'autre énorme avantage est de pouvoir etre transporté partout. J'ai toujours peur avec les éditions du genre "Rendez-vous d'Ailleurs", d'abimer les livres. Ils sont beaux, et coutent sacrement cher.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bertrand.serullaz:
*5) Ne pas s'attaquer aux sagas cultes de fond en commencant au n°1. Généralement les tomes peuvent être lu indépendamment.  Il y a des auteurs trop prolixes (là ca se dit ...)pour lesquels y'a que Slug qui peut dire avoir tout lu (Zimmer Bradley, Morcoock, Pratchett ..)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ceux la je les ais bien tous lus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 McCaffrey aussi, etc ...
Par contre sur certaines séries, c'est dommage de ne pas les lire dans l'ordre. Sinon tu t'embrouilles complètement. Par exemple avec Tolkien, j'aurais bien aimer commencer par le Silmarillion et les Contes et Légendes Inachevés avant d'attaquer Bilbo et Le Seigneur des Anneaux. Ca permet de mieux connaitre le background de chaque histoires, et de les apprécier encore plus. enfin c'est mon avis ... 

@+

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bertrand.serullaz:
*5) Oauh!!! tu lis dans le texte VO. Tu dois t'éclater. J'avais pas mal accrocher à Nécroscope de Brian Lumley. Aux USA, il parait qu'il en est au tome 12. En france seuls les 2 premiers ont été traduits...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il faut bien travailler l'anglais (autre que celui du Web). alors tant qu'a y être, autant joindre l'utile à l'agréable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en plus les bouquins en anglais ont quand même un certain cachet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## mtra (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*
 j'aurais bien aimer commencer par le Silmarillion et les Contes et Légendes Inachevés avant d'attaquer Bilbo et Le Seigneur des Anneaux. Ca permet de mieux connaitre le background de chaque histoires, et de les apprécier encore plus. enfin c'est mon avis ... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouais mais fo etre motive pour le silmarillion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je crois que pour le lire dans de bonne condition il faut avoir lu le seigneur des anneaux avant a moin d'etre un acharne dans ton genre?


----------



## mtra (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bertrand.serullaz:
*

Pas d'accord, la SF, Fantasy, Fantastiques est un genre trés prolixe (je sais pas si ca ce dit, mais ca s'écrit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Si on est un peu perdu c'est justement à cause de cette richesse. Si ca peut t'aider, voici mes critères de choix :
1) Les prix. J'ai jamais été déçue par un prix Hugo par exemple
2) Les éditeurs font des collections spécialisées (ex Attalante) quand tu trouve un éditeur en accord avec tes goûts c'est un mariage qui peut durer.
3) Les contemporains sont les meilleurs, ils s'appuient sur les épaules de leurs ainés (opinion personnelle pouvant choquer, c'est d'ailleurs une bonne idée de débat non ? ).  Prend un comtemporain que tu aimes, renseigne toi sur ses références (forum, magazine) .... c'est un peu l'hypertexte old-faschion.


a+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
hehehe j'attendais justement une reaction de ce genre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 car avec le temps j'avoue que j'ai un peu decroche au niveau nouvauté...
mais si sa sort pas a la fnac ou un truc facile d'acces  moi je fais pas d'effort!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*ouais mais fo etre motive pour le silmarillion   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je crois que pour le lire dans de bonne condition il faut avoir lu le seigneur des anneaux avant a moin d'etre un acharne dans ton genre?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est le plus compliqué des Tolkien, mais franchement, je trouve que c'est le meilleur. On apprend tout de ce qui c'est passé au temps ou les dieux de la terre du milieux étaient parmis leurs peuples ... et on apprend ainsi tout ce qui fait que les personnages du Seigneur de Anneaux sont ce qu'ils sont. Exemple : dans le Seigneurs de Anneaux, Galadriel et Elron, on voit bien qu'ils sont fatigués, et qu'ils n'aspirent plus qu'a protéger leur avre de paix et être tranquilles. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il sont la depuis le commencement ! Et qu'ils ont vu et participé a des choses qui dépasse l'entendement de beaucoup de personnages du Seigneur des Anneaux. De plus le Silmarillion décrit l'histoire de personnages extraordinaires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon le Seigneurs des Anneaux aussi, mais les personnages du silmarillion sont encore plus extraordinaires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*hehehe j'attendais justement une reaction de ce genre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 car avec le temps j'avoue que j'ai un peu decroche au niveau nouvauté...
mais si sa sort pas a la fnac ou un truc facile d'acces  moi je fais pas d'effort!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh de par chez moi, la Fnac est tres bien fournie question nouveautés.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Gwenhiver (19 Décembre 2001)

Pour la Fantasy (en VO bien sûr) : Robert Jordan (mais faut être motivé : 8 volumes, 7000 pages, et encore quatre ou cinq volumes en prévision), George R.R. Martin (A Song of Ice and Fire : indispensable), et les romans de Guy Gavriel Kay (Tigane, La chanson d'Arbonne, Les lions d'Al-Rassan, mais pas Fionavar).
Du côté français, quelques perles chez Mnémos : Delius, une chanson d'été, les derniers Gaborits, Laurent Kloetzer


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*

c'est le plus compliqué des Tolkien, mais franchement, je trouve que c'est le meilleur. 
@+

Guillaume*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu exagères pas un poil ? Tu confonds pas enthousiasme et aveuglement. Le Silmarilion (que j'ai apprécié aussi) n'a pas d'intérêt littéraire, c'est une bible réservée au rolistes et autres amateurs de mondes virtuelles. Ce sont les notes de JRR, d'ailleurs à ton avis, n'est ce pas l'ancêtre de ce qu'aujourd'hui dans un peu tous les jeux on appelle le background.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Décembre 2001)

Bon, c'est vrai que j'ai un peu exagéré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et c'est sur que litterairement le Silmarilion n'a strictement AUCUN interet. Comme tu le dis, c'est le regroupement de toutes les notes de Tolkien sur l'histoire de la terre du mileu. Mais je suis resté fasciné par le détails, la complexité de l'histoire du monde crée par Tolkien. Et il m'arrive très souvent d'aller relire un passage pour le plaisir. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'en guarde un souvenir plus marquant que le seigneur des anneaux ... y a quelque chose qui a du tilter en moi durant la lecture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça ne s'explique pas... chacun ces petits travers ...

Dans le jeu vidéo ce que l'on appelle Background, c'est l'histoire... y a pas besoin d'aller beaucoup plus loin. Dans les jeux de rôles, ca définit l'univers de la quête, ainsi que l'histoire de chaqu'un des personnages que vont incarner les joueurs.
Le jeu de rôle est à mon avis apparu bien avant Tolkien ... mais il ne devait pas avoir le même visage que celui d'aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre je te rassure, je n'ai que tres tres peu joué aux jeux de roles papier. J'ai par contre beaucoup apprécié de lire les livres de Forgotten Realms (je n'en ai lu que quelques'uns), et les livres de règles AD&D qui contiennent des histoires assez bien foutues, même s'il faut avouer quelles n'arrivent que tres rarement au niveau d'un vrai bon roman.

@+

Guillaume, the Silmarilion's Man


----------



## ODYC (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*je suis en plein dans Tolkien...... Génial, vraiment génial
La terre du millieu est vraiment fascinante de complexité

je réitère ma demande: l'un  de vous parle-t-il ou comprend-il le quenya?


Elen sila lumena omentielvo*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tiens ! Toi aussi ???
Je viens de découvrir et d'emprunter les trois tomes à la bibliothèque de mon boulot. Et je n'arrive pas à les leur rendre because j'arrive pas à les lâcher. (de toutes façons je vais me les acheter pour Noêl)

C'est un véritable voyage initiatique ! Les personnages sont à la fois familiers et attachants, comme si nous les avions toujours connus. Certains passages notamment sont tellement forts que je n'arrête pas de les relire. L'atmosphère est à la fois belle, étrange, angoissante ou exhaltante. On passe d'un monde à l'autre avec toujours en fil conducteur cette mission de ramener l'anneau à son lieu d'origine (et ainsi de "boucler la boucle" symbolisée ici par cet anneau).
Bref, les Elfes sont beaux, les Hobbits sympathiques, les nains courageux, les humains pleins d'une noblesse dûe  à leur gloire passée (Aragorn), les orques bestiaux à souhait, et Gandalf, le magicien, asbolument fascinant ! Bref, on a presque l'impression de faire le voyage avec eux.

Je n'ai qu'une hâte c'est d'aller voir le film...

Par contre, désolée, je ne parle pas le langage "quenya"...


----------



## mtra (19 Décembre 2001)

dans le silmarilion il y a quand meme quelques bon passage
l'histoire de turambar et la feerique histoire des silmarilions (surout le passage ou l'elfe endord Sauron) CA ca vaut la peine d'etre lu !


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Décembre 2001)

une autre tuerie : de Terry Pratchett et Neil Gaiman (le scénariste culte de Sandman et de Dave Mc Kean, entre autres...), De bons présages (Good omens, en vo)

EEXXXCELLLENT !

l'histoire qui dédramatise enfin l'apocalypse !
vraiment tordant...

sinon pour les bons autres Bordage : tous !

bon vous voulez des titres, d'accord : Les guerriers du silence suivi de Terra mater, puis de La citadelle Hyponeros, un régal !

des détails sur Bordage ici

sinon effectivement Fredric Brown est excellent aussi, notamment un de ses plus célèbres roman : Martiens go home !, très drôle


----------



## legritch (20 Décembre 2001)

Salut la compagnie (noire?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),

Je suis heureux de rencontrer ici des fans de Fantasy et SF. Personnellement, mon roman de SF préféré c'est Hypérion (d'où mon pseudo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et je trouve aussi que la suite (Endymion) n'est pas terrible... 

Du côté de la fantasy, évidemment, le seigneur des Anneaux (vivement le film aaargh!!!). Mais, pour le moment, je me suis lancé à fond dans la série des seigneurs d'ambre de Roger Zelazny. Terrible!! Le plus dur est d'attendre la sortie livre après livre en poche. Ils en sortent un à peu près toutes les 3 semaines.

Chez les auteurs francophones, je dirai Barjavel, Pierre Bordage (j'aime le côté humaniste de ces romans, les gens ne sont jamais tout a fait bons ou méchants), Jean Ray, Maupassant...

Sinon l'horreur pure et dure c'est bien aussi... Des fans dans la salle?


----------



## MacDominion (20 Décembre 2001)

Moi j'ai lu le Seigneur des Anneaux l'année dernière, je viens d'aller voir le film et franchement je suis pas trop déçu. P. Jackson aurait pu se planter lamentablement mais il s'est pas mal débrouillé même s'il est vrai que le personnage d'Arwen prend trop d'importance par rapport au livre.

Bye


----------



## Moof (20 Décembre 2001)

Je ne sais pas ce que vous êtes en train de faire là, maintenant, tout de suite, mais lachez tout et allez voir le Seigneur des Anneaux. c'est un ordre.

J'en reviens, et franchement, peter Jackson ne s'est pas foutu de notre gueule. Ça le fait sévère. Des hobbits qui on des gueules (et des pieds) de hobbit, des elfes belles comme... des elfes, des orques que quand tu les vois à l'écran, tu peux sentir leur haleine putride, des nazgûls qui foutent la trouille, un Legolas qui foutrait des complexes aux meilleurs snipers à  Counter Strike et un Balrog qui te fait passer Diablo pour une sous raclure de donjon de seconde zone.

Réussite totale. À voir absolument.


----------



## MacDominion (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Moof:
*un Legolas qui foutrait des complexes aux meilleurs snipers à  Counter Strike *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est vrai qu'il décoche les flèches à une vitesse impressionante ce brave Legolas.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (22 Décembre 2001)

Le film est vraiment pas mal du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il y a des visuels vraiment magnifiques (fondcombe, la lorien, les passages de marche, etc ...) ! Le livre est vraiment très bien adapté, ce qui est rare. Habituellement je suis extremement déçu par les films tirés de livres que j'ai lus.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Bilbo (22 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Moof:
*Réussite totale. À voir absolument.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas d'accord. Mais alors là pas du tout.

Je sors du cinéma et je suis en rogne. Jackson a incontestablement réussi ses visuels. Les paysages, les orques, le balrog, le casting, etc. : impec. Les scènes d'action : chapeau.

Mais, les personnages. Il leur a enlevé toute épaisseur. La fin du film est à cet égard caricaturale. Aragorn assure comme une bête alors que dans le livre le doute le ronge. Frodon prends sa décision par altruïsme, conscient de la grandeur de sa mission alors que dans le livre, seul le désespoir guide ses pas.

Et la musique. Aaah la musique. Plus lourdingue tu meurs.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jackson change de compositeur ! Par pitié !

Bon, je n'en dit pas plus, je vais en faire des tonnes.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+

[22 décembre 2001 : message édité par Bilbo]


----------



## MacDominion (22 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bilbo:
*

Pas d'accord. Mais alors là pas du tout.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Enlève vite l'anneau de ton doigt Bilbo avant que les ténèbres ne prennent possession de ton âme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sans rire, j'ai trouvé le film plutôt fidèle mais j'aurais préféré le voir en VO. Cependant c'était pas possible pour la séance de mercredi matin. Et en plus y'a pas de ciné qui diffuse de film en VO par chez moi .


----------



## Bilbo (22 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MacDominion:
*mais j'aurais préféré le voir en VO.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi aussi, mais jai dû renoncer pour une question d'horaires. Les bandes annonces font bien voir que le doublage rends les personnages encore plus niais.

J'avais décidé de revoir le film en VO pour me faire une opinion. Mais la musique. Aaah la musique. Je ne suis pas sûr de vouloir subir ça une deuxième fois.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Peut-être que les ténèbres voilent mes capacités de jugement, vu les critiques dithyrambiques de tous les fans, je minterroge.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2001)

J'ai trouvé ce film magnifique moiins bien que le livre naturellement mais magnifique quand même.
Voilà ce qui me chifonne.
- Les racourcis utilisé sont abruptes (mais ou est Tom, ou est la forêt)
- On a pas le temps de comprendre les sentiments des personnages
- On ne perçoit pas la complexité de la terre du milieu

Autrement rien à redire, c'est la meilleur adaptation de livre depuis longtemps


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (22 Décembre 2001)

Bah comment veux tu résumer en 3 heures de films un livre qui fait 500 pages ... écrit tout petit. Il est obligé de faire des coupes... et c'est sur que le doublage est sacrement moyen.

Allez, on va chasser de l'Orc ..

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Jae (23 Décembre 2001)

C'est clair, p. Jackson a assuré, je pense que pour faire un film du Seigneur des Anneaux (et quand même, le réussir ,) faut avoir une sacrée paire de couilles ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jae:
* faut avoir une sacrée paire de couilles ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne vois pas le rapport


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (23 Décembre 2001)

Oula, le premier qui commence à parler de sexe dans mon post je l'empale par le fondement et je lui fait avaler mon eightball rocket launcher !

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2001)

sinon pour les bons autres Bordage : tous !

bon vous voulez des titres, d'accord : Les guerriers du silence suivi de Terra mater, puis de La citadelle Hyponeros, un régal !

des détails sur Bordage ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
> 
> sinon pour les bons autres Bordage : tous !
> bon vous voulez des titres, d'accord : Les guerriers du silence suivi de Terra mater, puis de La citadelle Hyponeros, un régal !
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2001)

sinon pour les bons autres Bordage : tous !

bon vous voulez des titres, d'accord : Les guerriers du silence suivi de Terra mater, puis de La citadelle Hyponeros, un régal !

des détails sur Bordage ici


----------



## Krynn (29 Décembre 2001)

A lire *ABSOLOUMENT*:


Le segond plus grand auteur juste apres Tolkien

*R.A. Salvator*

 - Il a ecrit la trilogie de l'elfe noir (Drizzt), ca mart d'une trilogie, mais elle se complete avec plus de 12 tomes. (royaume oublié)
 - La foret au elfe / 3 tomes
 - Le retour du tueur de dragon / 3 tomes
 - La pentalogie du clerc (royaume oublié)


D'autres autheurs, il y a aussi.
 - lance dragon
 - Lovecraft


Si tu veux plus de precision dan sles tires fait moi signe. 
dark_krynn@hotmail.com


----------



## iManu (29 Décembre 2001)

Salut,

Moi aussi fan de SF, je retrouve ici pas mal des bouquins qui m'ont beaucoup plu...

Pratchett, le disque-monde, excellent, à lire en VO si possible (on en est au 25ème en poche). La traduction est bonne - et le traducteur que j'ai rencontré à Nantes chez l'Atalante est super sympa.
Oui, lire aussi Good Omens (bons présages en français) de Pratchett-Gailman. A crever de rire. C'est une parodie de 'Damien' c'est ça ? (c'et Omen en VO, mais je crois que ça a été traduit comme ça en Français, pour le film). C'est mieux d'avoir vu le film que le bouquin parodie...

Bordage, super, autre auteur de l'Atalante (ils ont le nez creux...), la trilogie des guerriers du silence est ma préférée (Wang, c'est pas mal, Abzalon aussi...). Par contre, déçu par un début de série sur l'Atlantide ?

Sur les 'nouveaux' qui a lu Vernon Vinge ?
Face aux feux du soleil, dur à lire mais où on retrouve un peu l'inventivité de Simak,
La captive du temps perdu (?) en poche, super.

'Le grand livre' (connie Willis (?) je me souviens jamais des noms...). Super sur le retour au moyen-age, et à 10000 m au dessus de la merde pondue par M Crichton...

Andreas Esbach (je suis pas sur de l'orthographe) avec Station solaire, Des miliards de tapis de cheveux et surtout Jesus video, très bon.

Que pensez-vous de 'Avant Dune' du fiston Herbert ?

D'autres, bien sur,...

Par contre j'ai pas encore lu le seigneur de anneaux, j'y arrive pas, au bout de 100 pages je décroche... Peut-être après avoir vu le film ?

Oui, les copains, dites nous les livres que vous aimez et pourquoi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2001)

Le seigneurs des anneaux il m'a fallus 3 essais, emieres 150 pages sont  lentes mais après ça part et c'est génial


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Décembre 2001)

Il faut bien qu'il mette l'action en place ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@+

Guillaume


----------



## mfay (31 Décembre 2001)

Dans la SF et l'HF, il y a aussi d'excellents bouquins écrit par des femmes :

Marion Zimmer bradley - cycle tenebreuse
Anne McCaffray - Les dragons de Pern
C.J. Cherryh - Chanur
Joëlle Wintrebert - Les Maitres-feu et autre
Lois McMaster Bujold - Cycle Vorkosigan
Ursula Le Guin
Anne Rice - Cycle des vampires
Catherine L.Moore
Jennifer Robertson - Chroniques des Cheysulis
Judith Tarr - L'aube d'avaryan
Tanith Lee
Katherine Kurtz - Les derynis
Margaret Weis - Plusieurs excellents cycles
Mercedes Lackey - Valdemar

Voila de quoi remplir l'année 2002. J'aime bien aussi les auteurs masculins, mais du coté de ces auteurs feminins vous avez une excellente qualité.

[30 décembre 2001 : message édité par mfay]


----------



## archeos (31 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*sinon effectivement Fredric Brown est excellent aussi, notamment un de ses plus célèbres roman : Martiens go home !, très drôle*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

excellent en effet

sinon le cycle de la Grande porte (seul le premier est très bon) prix hugo d'ailleurs, avec pas mal d'humour Frédéric Pohl

grosse référence : Dick, lire ses nouvelles : l'il dans le ciel, Est-ce que les robots rêvent de moutons mécaniques ? etc...

en Fantasy, personne ne parle de Zelazny et de ses cycles : les Princes d'Ambre (lu deux fois à dix ans d'intervalle, éviter les 2 derniers) dommage

de Dan Simmons, l'homme nu aussi, sympa


----------



## MacDominion (31 Décembre 2001)

Il me semble que ce n'est pas un hasard si le doublage du film (Le Seigneur des Anneaux) en français n'est  pas extra car il a été effectué à partir du scénario et les doubleurs n'avaient pas les images sous les yeux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2002)

Mais je rêve !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personne n'a lu l'EEEXXXCCCEEELLLEENTE saga de Tad WILLIAMS : " L'Arcane des Epées" ?

Jeunes damoiseaux, courrez de ce pas plonger dans cette terrible et superbe histoire, vous ne le regretterez pas !


----------



## Pimus (2 Janvier 2002)

et Jack Vance alors, il écrit pour le journal de Mickey peut-être!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2002)

J'ai besoin de vous tous la 
QUI A LU LE MEILLEUR DES MONDES DE HUXLEY ?
J'ai vraiment besoin de savoir !
Merci
AU faite Tolkien est GENIAL


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (3 Janvier 2002)

J'ai lu le meilleur des mondes ... c'est un bon bouquin sur l'eugenisme, etc ... j'ai bien aimé (j'ai lu ça en 2nd avec mon professeur de Français)

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2002)

Tu pourrais me raconter l'histoire enfin me faire un resume de l'histoire dans un mesage prive stp
Merci


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (3 Janvier 2002)

Alors on fait pas ses devoirs ? C'est pas bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En gros le bouquin raconte l'histoire d'un gars qui se retrouve plongé dans une société ou l'eugénisme a été poussé a son paroxisme. les différentes fonctions de cette société sont distribués suivant le niveau de perfection des individus qui sont conçu in vitro. En bref, tout le monde est parfait, tout le monde se ressemble, etc ... Le héro est quand a lui un homme normal bien de chez nous. Il se retrouve donc considéré comme un barbare, un phénomène de foire, et il va se révolter contre cette société. Par contre je ne me rapelle pas comment le héro arrive la ... faut dire que je n'ait pas lu le livre depuis la 2nd ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2002)

Merci Slug mais ca se finit comment ce livre de m... ?
Parce que  franchement il me saoule ce livre 
Pourquoi ma prof nous a pas donne a lire La communaute de l'anneau franchement ca aurait ete genial tous ca !


----------



## Krynn (3 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Par contre je ne me rapelle pas comment le héro arrive la ... faut dire que je n'ait pas lu le livre depuis la 2nd ...
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Si j'ai une bonne memoir, le hero par avec sa copine dans une reserve, ou vivent des gens comme nous (pas concu invitro) et il repart avec un enfant (sauvage). Et ca semme une belle pagaille, ...... à lire pour en savoir plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2002)

Raconte moi en plus stp 
Ca me prends la tete ce livre


----------



## jeanba3000 (3 Janvier 2002)

moi, tous les livres "étudiés" en cours me faisaient chier, jusqu'à ce que je les relise tout seul dans mon coin, et là j'ai découvert qu'ils étaient souvent excellents, et j'ai appris à les aimer, ce que les profs de français n'avaient pas réussi.

drame de l'enseignement, à mon avis on aprendrait mieux le français si le prof arrivait à mieux faire partager sa passion pour la culture littéraire.

un seul conseil : lis vraiment ce bouquin, en essayant d'oublier le côté "devoir scolaire" et tu découvriras sans doute ce qu'il a à t'apporter en terme d'intelligence, de réflexion sur la société et de sens de la liberté.
et tu ne devrais pas avoir à le regretter.

courage, ne baisse pas les bras car c'est tout ton intérêt !

lire aussi et notamment, bradbury : farenheit 451, orwell : 1984 (pour commencer)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2002)

j'ai lu 1984 tres bien comme livre !!!
Mais tu vois ce que j'aime pas dans le livre le meilleur des mondes c'est la seule "race" que le directeur d'incubation veut produire ce qui me fait penser a Hiter j'aime pas cette vision du monde en plus Huxley preconisait les drogues dans ce livre c'est le soma qui preconise ...imagine dans ce livre les relations sexuelles normale sont interdites c'est pas une vie ca ! Ouais je sais c'est de la fiction ca n'existe pas mais quand meme


----------



## Krynn (5 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cupidon:
*...imagine dans ce livre les relations sexuelles normale sont interdites c'est pas une vie ca ! Ouais je sais c'est de la fiction ca n'existe pas mais quand meme*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Si le me souvient bien, elles sont conceillée, mais pas dans un but de procréer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Oui mais elles sont mal vues


----------



## archeos (5 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cupidon:
*Oui mais elles sont mal vues*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est parce que la plupart du temps ils font ça le soir et que le cameraman n'a pas de projo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Ouais mais la ct bien une conversation serieuse !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (5 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*moi, tous les livres "étudiés" en cours me faisaient chier, jusqu'à ce que je les relise tout seul dans mon coin, et là j'ai découvert qu'ils étaient souvent excellents, et j'ai appris à les aimer, ce que les profs de français n'avaient pas réussi.

drame de l'enseignement, à mon avis on aprendrait mieux le français si le prof arrivait à mieux faire partager sa passion pour la culture littéraire.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

les profs (surtout dans le secondaire) ont une approche limite trop méthodique des bouquins ... ont cherche pas à les aimer ou à les apprécier, on les découpe, les décortique comme on ferait l'autopsie d'un cadavre ...  mais un livre c'est vivant !

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*lire aussi et notamment, bradbury : farenheit 451, orwell : 1984 (pour commencer)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Farenheit 451 : la base. Un excellent livre. Lit aussi les chroniques martiennes de Bradbury ... tu seras pas déçu.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (5 Janvier 2002)

Oula ! j'avais pas vu ! J'ai cinq étoiles ! cooool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est hors sujet ? oups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## iManu (5 Janvier 2002)

Dieu sait que j'adore lire, tout, n'importe ou, n'importe quand, SAUF
quand j'étais à l'école...
J'ai fait une impasse royale sur TOUS les livres au programme.

Je n'accable pas les profs.
Je crois simplement que PARCE QUE c'est un livre 'scolaire' on n'est pas réceptif...

Pauvres profs...
Quand ils aiment sincèrement un livre, ils se retrouvent en face d'une étable de 30 jolis veaux QUI NE VEULLENT PAS ETRE LA !!!
Et alors que parmi le bétail juvénile il se trouve des gamins - cf Cupidon - tout à fait aptes à apprécier la beauté d'un texte, le simple fait d'être à l'école implique que le prof et l'élève ne peuvent avoir du plaisir ensemble à partager un livre...

Sincèrement, Cupidon, le meilleur des mondes c'est super bien. Et bien sur, tout ce qui est décrit (race unique, sexe sur commande, etc...) fait partie des choses que Huxley prévoyait (replaces dans le contexte, à l'époque) et dénonçait à titre préventif...
Par contre, tu vois, moi les objections c'est plutot sur le style. Je trouve que ça a vieilli...

Ceci dit, accroches toi, ça vaut le coup.






 salut


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Merci je vais essayer de le lire sans penser que c'est un livre scolaire ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (6 Janvier 2002)

oui, franchement c'est un livre qui vaut vraiment le coup d'être lu completement.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2002)

Si tu le dis Guillaume je le lirais avec envie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2002)

Perso, comme Slug j'adore Moorcock ! Ai lu tout Elric, tout Corum et surtout Jerry Cornelius. Si tu ne l'as pas lu, Slug, je te le conseille (pas évident à trouver, cependant). C'est un bordel narratif indescriptible mais le style et surtout les personnages sont les plus décadents que j'ai jamais lu ! A masterpiece comme diraient certains.


----------



## smow (9 Janvier 2002)

Bien le bonjour à tous.
La SF et la Fantasy, je suis tombé dedans quand j'étais petit. Ce qui fait qu'aujourd'hui je dois avoir environ 4500 bouquins relevant de ces genres en stock chez moi.  Sans compter tous les autres, car je suis aussi fan de polar, d'histoire, de philo, 
Ca me fait bien plaisir de voir qu'il y a beaucoup de macmaniacs fans de SF et de Fantasy.
Difficile pour moi de dégager des auteurs de la masse que j'ai lu. Vous avez cité beaucoup de très bons auteurs, j'y rajouterai également John Brunner, Roger Zelazny, Ann Mac Caffrey, l'exceptionnel Jack Vance (rien à jeter), Philip José Farmer, Thomas Dish, plus tous les autres qui m'ont fait rêver, réfléchir, amusé. Plus tous les français (qui se souvient de Ptha Othep ?)
J'oublierai Van Vogt, incapable de construire une intrigue et empêtré dans toutes les théories fumeuses qui lui tombaient sous la main. Et je dois avouer que les nouveaux auteurs (pas si nouveaux d'ailleurs) de fantasy et de SF (Eddings, Simmons, etc.) me fatiguent un peu avec leur sagas à rallonges, le délayage constant de leurs histoires, leur façon de bâtir des scènes comme si demain elles allaient être tournées comme des séries Z à Hollywood.
Mais je prend quand même toujours du plaisir à découvrir de nouveaux auteurs ou d'anciens que j'avais ignoré.
Si j'ai le temps, je publierai ici la liste des 30 meilleurs bouquins selon moi, ça fera toujours réagir à défaut de servir à quelque chose.
Salut.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Janvier 2002)

4500 tomes ? wahh y a plus fan que moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon ça fait que 3 ans que je suis dans la SF et la HF mais quand meme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il me tarde que tu nous livres ta liste des 30 meilleurs livres ! J'ai rien a lire depuis deux jours !!!!!

@+

Guillaume


----------



## smow (10 Janvier 2002)

Ben oui, mais 4500 bouquins en plus de trente ans de lecture, c'est quand même pas tant que ça.
Il fut une époque où j'avais ouvert une bibliothèque de prêt avec un pote. On avait mis tous nos bouquins en commun pour que chacun puisse venir lire à vil prix.
On s'est littéralement fait piller nos collecs
Ils sont vraiment pas honnêtes les fans de SF
Ma liste, demain.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2002)

Salut à tous, un petit nouveau !!

je suis d'accord avec certains, que faites-vous de vance et de son cycle de tschai, de cugel saga..
D'ailleurs son cycle, (le chash, wank, didrdir et pnume) commence à paraitre en BD : moyen.

A lire absolument pour les ignares qui ne les ont pas encore lus, et ca se dit fans de SF !!
(Là je vais peut-être me faire allumer un pt'it peu)

Et je trouve également que les romans de anne rice sont vraiment excellent !!!

Et comme beaucoup en ce moment, après le film qui est vraiment pas mal, je me remet a relire (dix ans déja, a peu près) le seigneurs des anneaux !!

A lire également le parfum de suskind!!!

Bon ben voilà, c'etait mon premier message, A+


----------



## MacDominion (10 Janvier 2002)

Y'a quelqu'un qui a lu 'Le Nez de Cléopatre' de Silverberg dans le coin ?
J'avais bien aimé les 'monades urbaines' et celui me parait pas mal. Il vaut le coup ou pas ?


----------



## smow (10 Janvier 2002)

Coucou,
comme promis, je vais essayer de vous faire une petite liste de romans et/ou d'auteurs incontournables à mon (humble) avis.
Je vais plutôt m'attacher à la SF et la Fantasy "classique" (disons vieille de plus de 15 ans), puisque les auteurs nouveaux sont plus facilement accessibles et remplissent les rayons de nos FNAC et libraires préférés.
Je vais vous faire ça par ordre alplabétique d'auteurs, c'est plus simple, et surtout ça correspond à l'ordre dans lequel est rangée ma bibliothèque.

ANDREVON (Jean-Pierre) - France. Enfin un auteur bien de chez nous. Quelques romans sympatiques surnagent dans sa production parfois difficile à rassembler car il a écrit sous divers pseudos. On peut lire "Les hommes machines contre Gandahar" et "Le désert du monde" chez Denoël.

ASIMOV (Isaac) - USA. Incontournable historiquement, mais mon avis personnel c'est que c'est chiant

BARJAVEL (René) - France. Et oui, il ne faut pas oublier les grands anciens qui ont beaucoup créé. "Ravage" ou "La nuit des temps" demeurent de grands classiques écrits à une époque ou la SF française ne tentait pas de copier les américains.

BLOCH (Robert) - USA. Un grand auteur classique du fantastique américain. Surtout nouvelliste, on peut trouver en écumant les bouquinistes "Contes de terreur" (Club du Livre d'Anticipation), 30 nouvelles illustrées par Moebius en personne. Un très beau cadeau.

BRADBURY (Ray) - USA. PAs grand chose à jeter chez lui, ne faisons pas la fine bouche. On doit le lire si on veut prétendre connaître un tant soit peu la SF.

BRUNNER (John) - GB. J'adore cet auteur. AUjourd'hui, il faut sans doute fouiller un peu si on veut lire "Tous à Zanzibar", "Le troupeau aveugle" ou "Sur l'onde de choc". Mais ça vaut réellement le détour en tant que contre utopie. Pas de la SF drôle, mais quelle vision et quelle écriture

CLARKE (Arthur) - USA. J'ai toujours eu du mal avec ce genre de bouquin, mais quand on a écrit "2001, l'odyssée de l'espace"

DICK (Philip) - USA. Extrèmement novateur en son temps, il a donné envie d'écrire à beaucoup en renouvellant complètement les thèmes de la SF. En plus il a écrit "Les androïdes rêvent-ils de moutons électriques?" qui a donné le film "Blade runner". Et quand on sait que le livre est beaucoup plus intéressant que le film, ça vaut le coup de chercher dans les rayons.

DISCH (Thomas) - USA. Ne surtout pas lire "Le prisonnier", écrit après la série télé, sur commande. Cherchez plutôt "Génocides" ou "Camp de concentration". C'est pas gai du tout, mais quel souffle.

FARMER (Philip José) - USA. Un grand raconteur d'histoires. Beaucoup de romans mineurs, mais on peut sortir du lot "Les amants étrangers" et "Le fleuve de l'éternité".

HAMILTON (Edmond) - USA. Un grand ancien. Pour tous les amoureux de Stars War. Un des créateurs du Space Opera. On peut lire la trilogie du Loup des étoiles, la série des Rois des étoiles. C'est désuet, mais tous les thèmes repris par le cinéma 40 ans plus tard y sont déjà. Action, vaisseaux spatiaux, combats stellaires garantis.

HEINLEIN (Robert) - USA. Longtemps décrié et considéré comme un facho, c'est pourtant un grand auteur. De plus, la quasi totalité de ses romans se situent dans un perspective cohérente d'histoire du futur. On peut lire beaucoup, mais je retiens "Révolte sur la lune", "En terre étrangère", "Route de la gloire".

HERBERT (Franck) - USA. L'homme d'un livre, mais quel livre! "Dune" bien sûr. A mon avis, inutile de lire la série complète. Plus on avance, plus c'est poussif et fumeux, mais le premier est tellement exceptionnel que je lui pardonne beaucoup.

HOWARD (Robert) - USA. A découvrir sous toutes ses formes par les amoureux de la fantasy. D'abord parce que c'est le créateur de Conan le barbare, mais surtout pour son fabuleux talent d'écrivain. Plein de bouquins de lui édité chez Néo. A chercher chez les soldeurs, les bouquinistes, les vide greniers.

HUBBARD (Ron) - USA. je le cite uniquement parce qu'il a été cité dans ce forum. Un écrivain absolument nullissime. Du space opera minable, une écriture inexistante. Il a bien fait de créer la dianétique (qui a donné la scientologie), comme écrivain, il n'avait aucune chance.

LE GUIN (Ursula) - USA. Magnifique! Cherchez tout ce que vous pouvez d'elle, vous ne le regretterez pas. "La main gauche de la nuit", "Les dépossédés" et puis sa série pour "adolescents" : "Terremer", superbe histoire d'un monde de sorciers et de magiciens qui renvoie Harry Potter d'où il n'aurait jamais du sortir.

LEIBER (Fritz) - USA. A découvrir par tous les amoureux de sword and sorcery : "Le cycle de Lankhmar" et "Le cycle des épées". Édité en son temps au CLA, puis chez Néo. Aujourd'hui peut-être chez Presse Pocket?

LOVECRAFT (Howard) - USA. Que dire? LE maître du fantastique moderne. Un auteur qui a construit de toutes pièces un monde unique, une mythologie complète et cohérente. Les passionnés peuvent rechercher le livre qui lui a été consacré aux "Cahiers de l'Herne". Mais c'est difficile à trouver

MATHESON (Richard) - USA. Splendide. "Je suis une légende" et "Le jeune homme, la mort et le temps", c'est déjà un bon début pour découvrir cet écrivain.

MOORCOCK (Michaël) - GB. Presque tout vaut le coup chez lui, de Jerry Cornelius à ses nombreuses séries d'heroic fantasy (Elric le nécromancien, Corum, Hawkmoon). Cherchez, vous ne serez pas déçus.

PELOT (Pierre) - France. Prolifique, mais on lira toujours avec plaisir ses histoires. "Foetus party", "Kid Jesus", "Le sourire des crabes". Pseudo favori : Pierre Suragne.

ROBERTS (Keith) - GB. Quasi inconnu. Mais un roman qui est fabuleux : "Pavane" (Livre de poche).

SILVERBERG (Robert) - USA. A lire dans son uvre impressionnante "Les ailes de la nuit", "Les monades urbaines", "Le temps des changements", "le livre des crânes", mais il y en a beaucoup d'autres.

SIMAK (Cifford) - USA. "Demain les chiens" évidemment, mais aussi "Dans le torrent des siècles".

SMITH (Cordwainer) - USA. Que des nouvelles, mais quelles nouvelles. La série "Les seigneurs de l'instrumentalité" est un pur joyau. (chez Presses Pocket).

SPINRAD (Norman) - USA. Un peu oublié, il a en son temps fait beaucoup parlé de lui. On doit lire "Rêve de fer" (un étonnant roman d'un auteur peu connu : Adolf Hitler) et "Jack Barron et l'éternité".

STURGEON (Theodore) - USA. Magnifique. "Cristal qui songe", "Les plus qu'humains", et les autres

VAN VOGT (Alfred) - USA. A fuir. Nul, fumeux, mal écrit. Incompréhensible succès en France.

VANCE (Jack) - USA. Le plus grand raconteur d'histoire de la SF et de la fantasy. On a de la chance, plein de titres sont encore disponibles chez Presses Pocket.
Rien a jeter chez lui. Un univers cohérent dans ses romans de SF qui se mêlent souvent à la fantasy. Une imagination exceptionnelle, un talent d'écrivain énorme. Et puis surtout LA série à lire pour les amateurs de sorciers et de magiciens "La perle verte". Fabuleux.

ZELAZNY (Roger) - USA. "Le maître des rêves" et la série des princes d'Ambre rééditée chez Folio en ce moment.

Voilà, c'est juste une petite sélection de classiques. Bien entendu, plein d'autres noms me viennent à l'esprit, mais faut pas m'en vouloir, lisez déjà tout ça et vous aurez une (petite) idée de la richesse et de la diversité de cette littérature.
Excusez moi de ne pas avoir cité tous les éditeurs, en cherchant sur le net vous trouverez facilement les références des titres encore en circulation.

Bonnes lectures à tous.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Janvier 2002)

Ta liste est excellente ! J'ai déjà lu des bouquins d'une petite partie des auteurs que tu cites (Asimov, Bradbury, Clark, Dick, Herbert, Leiber, LoveCraft, Moorocock , Silverberg, Van Vogt, Vance ) ... mais tu viens confirmer certaines des envies de lecture sucitées par les autres réponses à mon post. Déjà jeter un oeil aux auteurs Français ... et revenir sur Vance et Silverberg. De plus tu cites quelques auteurs que je ne connaissait pas ... alors à l'assaut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sens que je vais dévaliser mon libraire !

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Sir (13 Janvier 2002)

je vais le revoir le seigneur des anneaux demain coool


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Janvier 2002)

Ca c'est du post sirmachinchose ...


Sinon .. bah j'ai pas pu aller chez mon libraire ... j'ai tenté la FNAC ... rien de Vance ... que des trucs que j'ai deja lu de Silverberg ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 resultat j'ai achete chroniques martiennes de Bradbury parce que celui la je l'avais emprunté au CDI de mon lycée ... et j'avais grande envie de le relire... vivement lundi !

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Number One (8 Mai 2002)

Hop, on remonte le sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Perso j'adore Tolkien (LOTR, Silmarillon, Faeries, Comptes et légendes inachevés,), Robert Jordan (j'adore l'univers (et l'histoire) de la Roue du Temps) et je suis en train de lire Elric des Dragons qui est vraiment excellent aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voilà pour ma jeune expérience dans le monde de la Fantasy


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (8 Mai 2002)

Si tu lis du Moorcock, lit aussi le cycle des épées de Fritz Lieber. Excellent pour les amateurs dedark fantaisy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## Number One (8 Mai 2002)

Merci ! Je le rajoute a ma liste


----------



## Helmer (8 Mai 2002)

C'est bizarre, personne n'a cite David Bryne : Maree stellaire, Elevation, Redemption, ...
Quelqu'un connait ?
Mon premier c'est Asimov (j'le trouve pas chiant).
La je me suis replonge dans Tolkien (jouissif).
Merci a tous pour leurs prefs, j'irai faire un tour chez un libraire pour decouvrir.


----------



## Sir (26 Janvier 2003)

Je relance le suejt sur le meilleur des mondes , je vous donnes des nouvelles je l'ai relu mais j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi ce titre ?
Ok c'est une antiphrase mais apres ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * Si tu lis du Moorcock, lit aussi le cycle des épées de Fritz Lieber. Excellent pour les amateurs dedark fantaisy  [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image]&lt;P&gt;@+&lt;P&gt;Guillaume * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu me dépasses toi, après tout le temps que tu passes à la MGZ et à jouer comment t'arrives encore à lire et a te bourrer la gueule ?


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Janvier 2003)

Snow, 
ta sélection d'auteurs "indispensable" est parfaite, mais un peu sérieuse...
Il manque au moins 3 auteurs, tout à fait classiques eux aussi, essentiels :
- Orson Scott Card, qui est un auteur majeur.
- Scott Adams, avec son essentielle saga du routard intergalactique
- Terry Pratchett, un chef de file du fantasy burlesque (annales du disque monde)


----------



## Sir (27 Janvier 2003)

On peut pas me renseigner?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2003)

Alors, que lis-je :

*LOR de Tolkien + Silmarillion
*L'arcane des épées de Tad Williams (ecellentissime). Le fils spirituel à mon sens de Tolkien.
*Judith Tarr L'aube D'Avaryan (j'en suis au 2ème)
*K.Dick
*Chrétien de Troyes pour le coté médiéval.

Voilà mes maigres lectures et références.


----------



## Sir (27 Janvier 2003)

Apparement personne


----------



## krystof (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Je relance le suejt sur le meilleur des mondes , je vous donnes des nouvelles je l'ai relu mais j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi ce titre ?
Ok c'est une antiphrase mais apres ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Change de lecture. Je te suggère "Martine à la plage", pour commencer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Apparement personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un nouveau jeu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu fais les questions et les réponses ?


----------



## Sir (28 Janvier 2003)




----------



## krystof (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]
"Martine à la Plage" ne te plaît pas


----------



## camisol (10 Novembre 2004)

A la faveur de la remontée d'une évocation de Dick, il me prend l'envie de pousser ce fil à la surface. 

Dick. 
Phillip K. 
Auteur schizophrène et prolifique. 
Derrière _Les androïdes rêvent-ils de moutons électriques ?_, étincelle scénarisée, _Les clans de la lune alphane_, _Le maitre du Haut Chateau, La transmigration de Timothy Archer, Substance Mort, Le Dieu venu du Centaure, Le Bal des Schizos, Les joueurs de Titan, La vérité avant -dernière, L'½il dans le ciel, Loterie Solaire, Coulez mes larmes, dit le policier, Le Guérisseur de cathédrales, Ubik, Dr Bloodmoney, Radio Libre Albemuth, La brèche dans l'espace, Siva, Les Machines à illusion, Les marteaux de Vulcain, Simulacres, Les chaînes de l'avenir, Le temps désarticulé, L'homme dont les dents étaient toutes semblables_, _Dies Irae_, bien sûr, et toutes les nouvelles, recueillies chez Denoël, et aussi _La Bulle Cassée_, et l'immense _Un auteur éminent_. Et la légendaire conférence de Metz, _Je suis vivant et vous êtes morts_. Tout ça, éclairée et enrichie de l'énorme biographie d'Emmanuel Carrère d'Encausse (_Je suis vivant et vous êtes morts_), et de _Si ce monde vous déplait - et autres écrits_, l'anthologie de Michel Valensi, tout ça forme une ½uvre incroyable. 
Un dédale de profondeurs reptiliennes, de folie ordinaire, de questionnements aigus. Critique acerbe de l'humanité, analyste de sa propre folie, Dick, enfermé dans sa bulle maniaco-dépressive, interroge son univers. Pouvoir et amour. Temps et vérité. Drogues et nature. Espace et religion. Rythmée par ses expériences psychédéliques, ses névroses, ses obsessions, ses déprimes, ses amitiés, l'½uvre de Dick emmène le lecteur aux frontières de sa folie. Avec une langue dotée d'une puissance imaginative rare. C'est une ½uvre hallucinée, inquiète, compulsive, parfois décevante. Répétitive, inégale donc, mais aussi sertie de joyaux. Extrêmement érudite et jamais pédante. Politisée, plus que poétique. C'est ce que j'ai le plus lu dans ma vie. L'½uvre à qui je dois le plus de choses.

Après?
Après, l'encyclopédique et féerique Tolkien, les champions universels de Michael Moorcock, les mondes terrifiants de Dan Simmons, les philosophies acides de James Ballard, les visions post-punk de William Gibson, les dynasties de Zelazny, et tellement d'autres... Tellement de grands artistes de ce _genre mineur_...



















Ah!  Pour niconemo, la mienne préférée


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Novembre 2004)

Merci Camisol pour cette remonté concernant ce genre mineur rolleyes: ) dont je suis grand amateur...   

En passant, ici l'adresse d'un site dédié à la littérature SF dont l'intérêt principal est l'impressionnante base de données d'auteurs et de romans...


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Novembre 2004)

Je me souviens....

...de Van Vogt et de Sturgeon aussi....


Aaaahhhhhh.... Que de souvenirs....


----------



## pilou (10 Novembre 2004)

Je suis aussi très friand de cette littérature .

Je m'étonne qu'il n'y ait aucun français cité et plus particulièrement pierre Bordage dont les romans chez l'atalante m'ont toujours beaucoup plu .

Sinon dans les grandes sagas j'aime bien aussi les bouquins de Raymond Feist  : les chroniques de krondor et la trilogie de l'empire

Enfin il y a une nouvelle collection Mnemos dont certains livres sont très agréables à lire  dont l'empire de poussière de Nicolas Bouchard (un autre francais  )

@ ++ sur ce thread dont j'espère qu'il ne va plus sombrer dans les profondeurs


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens....
> 
> ...de Van Vogt et de Sturgeon aussi....
> 
> ...



à moi aussi : j'ai lu pas mal de scifi à une époque, entre autres quand j'ai lu s'était mis à sortir tout un tas de grands classiques dont précisément Van Vogt et Sturgeon. J'en lis beaucoup moins en ce moment mais je viens de m'acheter un tome du routard intergalactique que je vais me faire un de ces soirs. Même si, question écriture (et traduction), ce n'est pas toujours grandiose, l'avantage de la scifi, c'est qu'il y a souvent dans les bouquins quelques idées intéressantes qui aident à mieux relatviser notre monde    Et puis, il y a quand même pas mal de délires, dans des styles très différents : disons, d'un côté "la faune de l'espace" de Van Vogt, de l'autre "Ubik" de Dick. Le premier n'a rien d'un grand bouquin mais on peut quand même s'éclater avec (relire Barthes, le plaisir du texte   ). L'autre relève de la métaphysique et mérite de s'y attarder, c'est vraiment de la haute voltige (alors que, paradoxalement, quand il ne plante pas, je trouve Dick plutôt médiocre : confession d'un barjo par exemple).

Il y a aussi le truc rigolo de reprendre certains bouquins en les resituant : par exemple "les rois des étoiles" et "retour aux étoiles" de Hamilton, tu remets ça au moyen-âge et t'as un roman de cape et d'épée direct.   

Ou tu as d'étanges personnages (Dick encore souvent, ou le Mark Twain du fleuve de l'éternité de Heinleine).

Sinon, si vous avez des sagas datant des 25 dernières années (je me suis pas vraiment tenu au courant  ) qui tiennent la route, je suis preneur de critiques littéraires


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ou tu as d'étanges personnages (Dick encore souvent, ou le Mark Twain du fleuve de l'éternité de Heinleine).



C'est de Philip José Farmer il me semble  



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, si vous avez des sagas datant des 25 dernières années (je me suis pas vraiment tenu au courant  ) qui tiennent la route, je suis preneur de critiques littéraires



J'ai bien aimé "les 9 princes d'Ambre" de Zelazny
également "Titan" (la triologie de Gaïa) de John Varley
ou encore la saga "Vorkosigan" de Lois McMaster Bujold
...


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

Boaf, moi, tous les trucs de commandant de flotte galactique, c'est pas ma tasse de thé.
Je préfère nettement quand l'action se situe au niveau de la rue et que les éléments s'imbriquent petit à petit dans l'intrigue.
une collection dont j'apprécie particulièrement les choix d'auteurs et de titres :
"Millénaires" chez J'ai Lu 
(presque que du "comme j'aime", pour ne pas dire du bon et faire l'élitiste )


----------



## Dedalus (10 Novembre 2004)

pilou a dit:
			
		

> Je suis aussi très friand de cette littérature .
> 
> Je m'étonne qu'il n'y ait aucun français cité et plus particulièrement pierre Bordage dont les romans chez l'atalante m'ont toujours beaucoup plu



Il y a au moins un très beau livre de HF française : La Plaie de Nathalie et Charles Henneberg (1964).


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est de Philip José Farmer il me semble



Je travaille trop ... du chapeau     
Merci d'avoir corrigé (comme d'habitude les brillants participants à ce fil auront rectifié d'eux-même.   

PS. En plus, je préfère nettement Farmer à Heinlein.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ...comme d'habitude les brillants participants à ce fil auront rectifié d'eux-même...


Vil flatteur    


			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. En plus, je préfère nettement Farmer à Heinlein.


Myléne ??!!!  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Fulvio (10 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> A la faveur de la remontée d'une évocation de Dick, il me prend l'envie de pousser ce fil à la surface.
> 
> Dick.
> Phillip K.
> ...



Tu cites entre autre _La Transmigration de Timothy Archer_, je ne saurais que trop conseiller aux gens que ça intéresse de la mettre en parallèle avec une bio de Philip K. Dick (celle que j'ai lu est celle qui ouvre _Substance rêve_, un gros recueil de 5 ou 6 de ses romans). C'est édifiant !
J'ai pas lu tous les Dick, et j'ai pas apprécié tous ceux que j'ai lu, mais il y en a deux que je mets très haut dans mon estime, ce sont _Ubik_ et _Substance mort_. C'est pas un choix très original, je le reconnais, mais quand-même, quels bouquins ! 



			
				camisol a dit:
			
		

> Après?
> Après, l'encyclopédique et féerique Tolkien, les champions universels de Michael Moorcock, les mondes terrifiants de Dan Simmons, les philosophies acides de James Ballard, les visions post-punk de William Gibson, les dynasties de Zelazny, et tellement d'autres... Tellement de grands artistes de ce _genre mineur_...




Pas taper, hein, mais j'aime pas Tolkien. Je m'étais bien forcé pour lire les deux premiers tomes du Seigneur des Anneaux, mais j'ai lâché le 3e (je dis juste ça pour m'illustrer, en fait  ).

Puisque tu parles de William Gibson, je rappelle que son dernier roman _Identification des schémas_ est paru il y a peu, et qu'il est tout simplement génial. Meilleur encore que _Neuromancien_. Ce coup-ci, l'histoire prend place dans notre présent, et sort du domaine classique de la science-fiction. Mais la patte Gibson reste-là, avec sa vision scientifique et distante, sinon ironique, de la société, et aussi son style un peu lourd (on s'y fait, car ça vaut le coup de froncer les sourcils de temps à autre devant cette lecture, comme à chacun des ses bouqins, d'ailleurs). L'histoire : Cayce Pollard, "chasseuse de cool" allergique aux logos, se passionne pour de mystérieux films qui apparaissent sur Internet, et prend part à la nouvelle sous-culture que ces films engendre. Son nouvel employeur la charge de retrouver l'auteur de ces films. On trouve dans ce livre la description à la fois la plus juste et la plus hallucinée de la culture Internet (j'ai beaucoup pensé à vous, MacGéens, en lisant les passages où l'on découvre le forum internet consacré aux films). Après avoir envisager la cyber-culture 15 ans avant son avènement, Gibson remet les pendules à l'heure, en actualisant sa vision à la réalité, concrète, qu'il n'avait pu envisagé à l'époque. S'il ne s'agit plus vraiment de science-fiction, donc, on reste bien dans l'univers et les thématique de Gibson. On aborde peut-être ici un nouveau genre, appelons-là "sociologie-fiction", peut-être la voie d'échappement d'un genre qui perd son sens et son âme dans l'exploitation et l'édulcoration outrancière de son imagerie par le cinéma et les jeux-vidéos. On pense à Houellebecq et à Bret Eastion Ellis, qui ont déjà abordé le genre. Mais on se rend compte que le maître du genre, c'est Gibson. La preuve ? Il se passe de tout scandale.


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, si vous avez des sagas datant des 25 dernières années (je me suis pas vraiment tenu au courant  ) qui tiennent la route, je suis preneur de critiques littéraires



Ce ne sont pas vraiment des sagas, mais j'ai particulièrement aimé les éditions françaises des "petites" séries de Michael Moorcock, chez l'Atalante : Les 2 tomes de _Gloriana_, de_ Von Beck_ (_Le chien de Guerre ou la douleur du Monde_,...), et les 4 tomes de Jeremy Cornelius. Et, du même mais chez Denoël, les quatre opus des _Danseurs de la fin des temps_ (Jherek Carnelian). Inégal, comme souvent chez Moorcock, mais intéressant. Tout reste un peu vieux, mais traduit en français depuis 15 ans, globalement. C'était ma séquence "J'adore Michael Moorcock, et _La défonce Glogauer_ est le plus grand livre punk du monde"....

A part ça, des vraies sagas, je n'en ai croisé que deux, ces vingt dernières années. 
_Les Princes d'Ambre_ de Zélazny, dont il a déja été question. Ancienne, elle aussi, mais sortie chez Denoël à la fin des années 80. Ca vaut vraiment le détour, même sur la durée.

Et le truc le plus immense que j'ai lu ces derniers temps, la saga de Dan Simmons, _Hypérion_. Ça, c'est colossal. Métaphysique, hypnotique, et vraiment littéraire.


A part ça, j'ai lu un français, ces derniers temps, très bien. Pierre Stolze, _La maison Usher ne chutera pas_.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et le truc le plus immense que j'ai lu ces derniers temps, la saga de Dan Simmons, _Hypérion_. Ça, c'est colossal. Métaphysique, hypnotique, et vraiment littéraire.



Si Hyperion est quelque chose de fantastique (je me suis régalé !!), je vous conseille d'éviter Endymion ... qui en est la suite. Ou alors vous zappez les deux premiers livres. C'est sans commune mesure avec Hyperion.


----------



## Gabi (16 Janvier 2005)

J'ai lu moi aussi ma montagne de SF et fantasy : et dans toute la masse confuse de souvenirs que cela m'a laissé, 4 auteurs se distinguent :

 - J.R.R. Tolkien 

 - Orson Scott Card : ses livres sont emplis d'une humanité, d'une philosophie de vie sereine, d'amour et sont en même temps superbement construits, originaux : magnifique ; à lire : Les chroniques d'Alvin le faiseur, Le cycle d'Ender, ces recceuils de nouvelles (Sonates frelatées).

 - Jack Vance : voir ci dessous ; même presque un an aprés avoir lu tout ces romans, j'ai encore une boule au coeur rien qu'à écrire son nom : c'est un auteur que l'on apprend à aimer en lisant plusieurs de ses romans à la suite, en s'imprégnant de son style inimitable : si je devais avoir un auteur preferé, ce serait lui sans hésitation. A lire : Le cycle de Lyonesse, Le cycle de Tschaï, Le cycle de la Terre qui meurt : puis, lisez tout le reste : chacun de ses textes est une merveille. http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=71142&highlight=jack+vance

 - Neil Gaiman : il n'a écrit que quelques romans et qui sont empreints d'une certaine maladresse dans leur composition, mais ils sont vraiment attachants, oniriques, un peu sombres ; American Gods est trés bon et j'attends avec impatience ses futurs romans.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2005)

smow a dit:
			
		

> HAMILTON (Edmond) - USA. Un grand ancien. Pour tous les amoureux de Stars War. Un des créateurs du Space Opera. On peut lire la trilogie du Loup des étoiles, la série des Rois des étoiles. C'est désuet, mais tous les thèmes repris par le cinéma 40 ans plus tard y sont déjà. Action, vaisseaux spatiaux, combats stellaires garantis.


Je l'avais découvert étant ado... que du bonheur , la trilogie a été rééditée chez Denoel il y a 2/3 ans.


			
				smow a dit:
			
		

> HOWARD (Robert) - USA. A découvrir sous toutes ses formes par les amoureux de la fantasy. D'abord parce que c'est le créateur de Conan le barbare, mais surtout pour son fabuleux talent d'écrivain. Plein de bouquins de lui édité chez Néo. A chercher chez les soldeurs, les bouquinistes, les vide greniers.


TOUS, je les ai TOUS  Lus, relus et rerelus...


			
				smow a dit:
			
		

> VANCE (Jack) - USA. Le plus grand raconteur d'histoire de la SF et de la fantasy. On a de la chance, plein de titres sont encore disponibles chez Presses Pocket.
> Rien a jeter chez lui. Un univers cohérent dans ses romans de SF qui se mêlent souvent à la fantasy. Une imagination exceptionnelle, un talent d'écrivain énorme. Et puis surtout LA série à lire pour les amateurs de sorciers et de magiciens "La perle verte". Fabuleux.


C'est son cycle de Tschai qui m'a fait découvrir la SF, il y a euh... environ 30 ans 

Dans les "récents", en HF j'aime bcp Gemmell (même s'il est moins "profond" que d'autres, mais une fois ouvert, je le lâche plus son livre), Glen Cook et sa Compagnie Noire (chez l'Atalante.

En SF, David Weber et le cycle Honor Harrington (qu'on apprécie d'autant plus qu'on est fan du capitaine Horatio Hornwblower de CS Forrester  ), Simon R Green et son Traquemort.

Et pis aussi Pierre Bordage et Guy Gavriel Kay déjà cités.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...Et le truc le plus immense que j'ai lu ces derniers temps, la saga de Dan Simmons, _Hypérion_...



J'attaque le tome 2... 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est colossal. Métaphysique, hypnotique, et vraiment littéraire


tout est dit, c'est vraiment excellent...  :love:


----------



## Yip (28 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, si vous avez des sagas datant des 25 dernières années (je me suis pas vraiment tenu au courant  ) qui tiennent la route, je suis preneur de critiques littéraires




En parlant de sagas, pas en science-fiction mais en héroïc-fantasy, il y a les chants de la Belgariade et les chants de la Mallorée (2 fois 5 tomes   ) de David Heddings.

Ça n'est pas du Tolkien, ça n'en a pas la profondeur mais il y a un nombre de personnages impressionnant, énormément d'humour, pas mal de réflexion sur le pouvoir, le sens de la vie, les religions et une fois qu'on a fini on se dit : «Quoi déjà ? zut ! y en a plus !»


J'ai lu aussi récemment un bouquin que j'ai trouvé terriblement bien écrit (et traduit) : Le cinquième anneau de Mitchell Graham. Évidemment avec un titre pareil l'histoire présente des thèmes communs avec le  Seigneur de Anneaux mais j'ai beaucoup aimé l'ambiance sans trop d'esbroufe de l'action. Je crois qu'il y aura une suite.


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

je viens de relire la trilogie d'aquasilva (heresie,inquisition et croisade) de Anselm Aulnes...
vraiment pas mal.....surtout pour le hero/anti-hero......


----------



## miosis (28 Avril 2005)

Je suis étonné, côté SF, que personne n'est sité de grands classiques d'auteurs comme Philipe K.Dick ou H.G Wells
D'ailleurs une adaptation très prochainement au cinéma de la guerre des mondes.
j'apprécie la sf au cinema, de grand et vieux films comme 1984, soleil vert, l'age de cristal et bien d'autre encore.
par contre je préfère les HF en livre pour ne pas citer le seigneur des anneaux même si l'adaptation ciné est très réussi.


----------



## Klakmuf (28 Avril 2005)

J'ai à peu près tout lu juqu'en 1980, de Jules Verne à Andrevon. Ceux qui m'ont marqués le plus sont Isaac Asimov (Fondation) et le plus barjot de tous Kurt Vonnegut, qui marchait à l'éthanol pur.
Mais n'oublions pas les Van Vogt, Bradbury, Simak, Zelazny, etc. toute une génération très méprisée par les littéraires dans les années 60 et que l'on commence à redécouvrir.

Un des intervenant se plaignait qu'il n'y avait pas de "nouvelles" dans ce domaine. Aux EU c'est un genre qui a lancé la SF à partir des années 50/ 60. J'ai encore de nombreux exemplaires de "Galaxie" et "Fiction" , recueils de nouvelles qui sont un vrai régal pour les amateurs.

Si quelqu'un veut plus de détails sur ma collection (environ 1000 livres) qu'il me passe un MP.


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2006)

le royaume de l'imagination...
dans ces (3) univers qui laissent place à une imagination complètement débridée......vos meilleures impressions sur des livres, BD, films....vos ressentis, rêves personnels (allez y !!! lachez vous!).
Frank Herbert, Jules Verne, Edgar Rice Burroughs, Lovecraft, etc...

en BD, en films (les films de la Hammer par exemple !!), en livres.....

- Dune, Blade runner, Vingt mille lieues sous les mers, conan le barbare....ce sont des classiques....

des liens de sites de dessinateurs (je suis dessinateur, alors je donne des liens de dessinateurs !! pour illustrer le sujet ....) qui peuvent chacun à leur manière représenter ces différents univers....

- Mathieu Lauffray  : énorme dessinateur, illustrateur,BD, storyboards et recherches pour films (le plus intéressant pour les ambiances rendues)...
- Dave MacKean  : pour des choses tres sombres; comics principalement....
- travis Charest  : comics, illustrations SF...
- Claire Wendling  : ...elle sait presque tout faire....
- Vaughn Bode  : dessinateur américain (mort en 1975) complètement inclassable (c'est un de mes préférés !! ) une planche terrible de lui, si vous avez du mal en anglais je dois l'avoir dans un coin en français....
- Bernie Wrigthson  : maître du macabre et des adaptations d'Edgar Alan poe...(pour l'instant le site officiel est en maintenance...recherche google en attendant ! fainéants !!).
- Frank frazetta  : que vous connaissez forcément... (conan).

y'en a énormément et tellement d'autres.... !!!


P.S : Loisel, Barry-Smith, Jeff Jones, Kaluta, Corben, Hogarth, Caza, Moebius...etc, etc...............etc....!!!!!


----------



## Warflo (18 Janvier 2006)

Robin Hob?


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> le royaume de l'imagination...
> dans ces (3) univers qui laissent place à une imagination complètement débridée......vos meilleures impressions sur des livres, BD, films....vos ressentis, rêves personnels (allez y !!! lachez vous!).
> Frank Herbert, Jules Verne, Edgar Rice Burroughs, Lovecraft, etc...
> 
> ...



Bien ses liens. Merci


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Robin Hob?




Robin Hobb ?....je ne connais pas vraiment...  ...mais bon, en sachant que je ne suis jamais arrivé à lire le seigneur des anneaux en entier.....  
 

pour continuer : Frank Cho ... dessinateur américain un peu "touche à tout"...


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)

Et le très très grand Luis Royo:love:


----------



## Patamach (18 Janvier 2006)

J'aime bien Charles Burns et sa série Black Hole ... en BD à tendance SF.


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Et le très très grand Luis Royo:love:



ouais...mais (personnellement !) je trouve ses personnages trop "éthérés"....ou comme ceux de Boris ... qui sont trop "figés"; tout ça c'est subjectif évidemment !!    

un comic sympa dessiné par Bachalo .... au titre évocateur de....steampunk !!


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ouais...mais (personnellement !) je trouve ses personnages trop "étherés"....ou comme ceux de Boris ... qui sont trop "figés"; tout ça c'est subjectif évidemment !!
> 
> un comic sympa dessiné par Bachalo .... au titre évocateur de....steampunk !!



Dorian Cleavenger un bon aussi.


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Dorian Cleavenger un bon aussi.



l'avais oublié celui-là !! :rose: 

un peu de chauvinisme; laissons les ricains ... un bon choix de lecture avec Hauteville house de Duval (scénar) et Gioux (dessin)...excellent !!   
pas oublier Travis du même Duval et Quet....:rateau:  


P.S: ça sent presque la pub pour les copains....


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)

Enki Bilal encore un bon, et bien de chez nous.

Edit: Bien ce fil, je découvre de nouveaux dessinateurs.


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Enki Bilal encore un bon, et bien de chez nous.



effectivement.... c'est d'ailleurs par ses couvertures pour les Jules Verne que j'ai découvert Bilal... 



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Edit: Bien ce fil, je découvre de nouveaux dessinateurs.



et c'est pas fini !! j'en ai plein à "balancer" !!   

pas oublier Vatine évidemment.... 

P.S : (j'arrête la pub maintenant !...il en a pas besoin en plus !!)


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> effectivement.... c'est d'ailleurs par ses couvertures pour les Jules Verne que j'ai découvert Bilal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y a même des Wallpapers!

Maintenant Victoria Francès


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien Charles Burns et sa série Black Hole ... en BD à tendance SF.



excellent.... et très inquiétant comme univers !!


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2006)

p'tite bédé bien sympathique.... Tao Bang .... le dessinateur (Cassegrain), bosse aussi dans l'animation...
  

encore, encore !!


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)

Zoran Janjetov dessinateur de les technopères.


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Zoran Janjetov dessinateur de les technopères.



ça j'aime pas trop; question de goût !...   

Frezzato....les Gardiens du Maser...

en fait ce que je préfère c'est le "steampunk" à la fois passque c'est comme de l'anticipation, mais aussi de l'histoire (se passe en général fin XIX, époque victorienne)....c'est un mélange que je trouve particulièrement intéressant : Hauteville House, la Ligue des Gentlemen extraordinaires, etc ... et j'en oublie !!    

définition (aléatoire) du steampunk....


----------



## Galatée (18 Janvier 2006)

En livre, La Belgariade d'Eddings (et sa "suite" la Mallorée)  : mon premier livre de fantasy, et de loin le meilleur. On en sort triste d'abandonner ces personnages si drôles (vraiment beaucoup d'humour) et émouvants, attachants : de magnifiques amis de papier.

Aussi, Tigane de Guy Gavriel Kay, merveilleux, et j'aime aussi Le Secret de Ji et Les Enfants de Ji de Grimbert.

Ca donne vraiment envie de voyager dans le monde, à pied, dans une quête interminable, peuplée de rencontres parfois exceptionnelles, parfois menaçantes...


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> En livre, La Belgariade d'Eddings (et sa "suite" la Mallorée)  : mon premier livre de fantasy, et de loin le meilleur. On en sort triste d'abandonner ces personnages si drôles (vraiment beaucoup d'humour) et émouvants, attachants : de magnifiques amis de papier.
> 
> Aussi, Tigane de Guy Gavriel Kay, merveilleux, et j'aime aussi Le Secret de Ji et Les Enfants de Ji de Grimbert.
> 
> Ca donne vraiment envie de voyager dans le monde, à pied, dans une quête interminable, peuplée de rencontres parfois exceptionnelles, parfois menaçantes...



 Ca semble intéressant. Faudrait que j&#8217;y jette un ½il ou même les deux tiens. Soyons fou


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Je vous conseille "Les chroniques des Ravens" de... Matière fécale !!!* me souviens plus du nom de ce fille_de_joie* d'écrivain.

Le début du premier tome (je n'en suis que là) est très mal écrit (ou mal traduit, ou les deux) et les personnages mettent du temps à prendre un peu d'épaisseur (au début, on dirait un catalogue de clichés fantasy assez navrants), mais l'histoire est bien foutue, assez moderne (de l'action, peu de description, des paragraphes courts, pas mal de zapping entre les situations/personnages, c'est de l'anti-Tolkien quoi) et après avoir failli abandonner, je me suis surpris à le dévorer, quitte à pas couché tôt ou arriver tard au boulot.

En plus, il y a des héros qui meurent.



* Paraît qu'il y a de la censure sur MacGé maintenant, va falloir parlé châtié.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> En plus, il y a des héros qui meurent.



Ca j'aime!


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2006)

à lire aussi de Alan Moore (qui n'en est pas à son coup d'essai !...), l'excellent From Hell comic de quelques pages (y'a de la lecture !!), on peut se passer du film....   

d'Alan Moore aussi les Watchmen , swamp thing....


P.S : P......!!  avec tous vos liens j'vais en avoir de la lecture !!!


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)

Frank Miller que tout le monde connait maintenant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2006)

MIGNOLA est un Dieu...


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> MIGNOLA est un Dieu...



bon dieu !!!!...... j'allais le dire !!     
j'ai un pote qui as acheté des planches originales de lui.....j'en suis....  ...vert de jalousie !!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)

David Mack un autre grand.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> MIGNOLA est un Dieu...


Dites-lui que je suis comme Hell, que j'aime toujours les chansons...

MIGNOLA FOR EVER...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un pote qui as acheté des planches originales de lui.....j'en suis....  ...vert de jalousie !!!!



Je vais mettre le hellblazer sur le coup... Ton pote ne l'emportera pas au paradis...


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

mdr...hellboy...ralala!....le film en tout cas c'est une belle daube...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> mdr...hellboy...ralala!....le film en tout cas c'est une belle daube...



Tiens!!!... Y'a Pifou qui rapplique...


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

ma contribution
http://www.astrapi.com/


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> mdr...hellboy...ralala!....le film en tout cas c'est une belle daube...


Mouais,
dans le genre, il y a pire, la ligue des vieux croutons extraordinaires, par exemple...


----------



## Patamach (18 Janvier 2006)

De la SF qui fait tres peur: Lewis Trondheim


----------



## Galatée (18 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> De la SF qui fait tres peur: Lewis Trondheim



Yes, Les Carottes, je l'ai à la maison, j'adore : grande originalité pour apprendre à mieux dessiner, et tripper sur 500 pages sans scénar !!

Génial !


----------



## Patamach (18 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Yes, Les Carottes, je l'ai à la maison, j'adore : grande originalité pour apprendre à mieux dessiner, et tripper sur 500 pages sans scénar !!
> 
> Génial !



Elle est très bien cette petite dites donc.
Une petite salade de carottes ensemble mon pti lapin ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> mdr...hellboy...ralala!....le film en tout cas c'est une belle daube...



me casse pas la baraque je l'ai pas encore vu !!!....  



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mouais,
> dans le genre, il y a pire, la ligue des vieux croutons extraordinaires, par exemple...



c'est sur qu'au niveau scénar, c'est un peu.... comment dire.... un peu "juste".....   mais au niveau décor ( juste un p'tit problème d'échelle quand le Nautilus est dans les canaux de Venise....   ) et l'ambiance génerale est plutôt réussie....

P.S : ça me fait penser que j'ai pas encore regardé Sin City (je l'ai pourtant !!), mais comme je connais le comic...


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un pote qui as acheté des planches originales de lui.....j'en suis....  ...vert de jalousie !!!!





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je vais mettre le hellblazer sur le coup... Ton pote ne l'emportera pas au paradis...



ce sont des planches, si je me souviens bien, de Ironwolf (1993)......


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2006)

la traduction (pour les non-anglophones) de la planche de Vaughn Bode dont je parlais dans le 1er post qui lancait le "tradada"...










P.S ; P....!!! j'suis en train de faire un monologue, là !!


----------



## guytantakul (19 Janvier 2006)

Perso, j'ai été grand fan du courant steampunk (il y a quelques années) qui s'essouffle aujourd'hui un peu (forcément, on ne peut pas avoir grande latitude d'écriture sur de tels sujets sans retomber dans les mêmes schémas).
Mais "La machine à différences" co-écrit par Gibson/Sterling (mes préférés en cyberpunk) tue sa race, ou pour mieux dire, développe un univers baroque mais cohérent qui me plaisait bien.

En tout cas, je vous le conseille.


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ai été grand fan du courant steampunk (il y a quelques années) qui s'essouffle aujourd'hui un peu (forcément, on ne peut pas avoir grande latitude d'écriture sur de tels sujets sans retomber dans les mêmes schémas).
> Mais "La machine à différences" co-écrit par Gibson/Sterling (mes préférés en cyberpunk) tue sa race, ou pour mieux dire, développe un univers baroque mais cohérent qui me plaisait bien.
> 
> En tout cas, je vous le conseille.




je pense qu'il y a suffisamment de gens avec de l'imagination pour renouveler le genre (steampunk)....regarde; des bouquins, des films et des bédés SF, c'est pas ce qui manque et pourtant, "on" arrive toujours à inventer de nouvelles histoires et contextes.... 
bon...en même temps le dernier film du genre qui m'a vraiment passionné; c'était "l'armée des douze singes"... ça date un peu....


----------



## guytantakul (19 Janvier 2006)

Tu n'a pas vu Steamboy ? (le dessin animé d'otomo, celui qui a réalisé akira ?)


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'a pas vu Steamboy ? (le dessin animé d'otomo, celui qui a réalisé akira ?)




arrrrrrrgghhhh !!!    non !! à mon plus grand regret (mea culpa, mea maxima culpa...)


----------



## guytantakul (19 Janvier 2006)

Regarde-le, c'est pas mal 
Un peu longuet par moments, mais bon... C'est quand-même bien 

Sinon, des bouquins dans le genre SP, je dois en avoir une bonne vingtaine sinon plus, et je ne vois pas grande ouverture dans les idées. Bref, ça tourne un peu en rond, à force.

Et pourtant, je suis grand fan du genre


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Regarde-le, c'est pas mal
> Un peu longuet par moments, mais bon... C'est quand-même bien
> 
> Sinon, des bouquins dans le genre SP, je dois en avoir une bonne vingtaine sinon plus, et je ne vois pas grande ouverture dans les idées. Bref, ça tourne un peu en rond, à force.
> ...



...pour l'heroic fantasy c'est pareil (en BD du moins, je trouve ....), on te balance un héros ou une héroîne (légèrement vêtue, bien sûr !!), 15 dragons ou autres bestioles bizarres du genre et roule !!.....   
et pourtant moi aussi j'adore çà !! (la SF en fait suis moins fan...), la quête de l'oiseau du temps (P... ça date !!) est mon meilleur "trip" !!    

P.S : Ah !...Pélisse......


----------



## Ti'punch (19 Janvier 2006)

coté bd, il faut jeter un coup d'oeil aussi à la série "le Régulateur" par corbeyran au scénar et Moreno au dessin.

Coté bouquins j'ai bcp aimé tout le couranr d'héroïque fantasy qui a été inspiré par l'oeuvre de Tolkien, avec entre autres "la Belgariade" de David Eddings, et "L'arcane des épées" de Tad Williams...
J'ai beaucoup aimé aussi le cycle d'Elric de Moorcock...
Mais une des séries qui m'a le plus marqué reste l'oeuvre innachevée de Zelazny "Le cycle d'Ambre". et j'ai aussi adoré "la compagnie noire" de Glen Cook
Dernièrement je me suis remis à la SF avec Van Vogt et à la fantasy avec Neil Gaiman (site en vo).

Coté illustrations j'adore le boulot de Alan Lee , John Howe et Ted Nasmith sur le monde de Tolkien.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

J'ai lu, il y a très longtemps, une série de bouquin de fantasy vraiment originale : un monde ou tout le monde a un et un seul pouvoir magique (ça va de se teindre le nez en vert à faire exploser une montagne).
Le héros est un type qui, à priori, n'a pas de pouvoir.

Après, il y a aussi une quête (physique et initiatique) - faut quand même pas renier tous les poncifs du genre...

Mais c'était vraiment bien foutu et plutôt bien écrit. Je les relirais bien.

Problème ?
je ne me souviens ni du nom de l'auteur, ni du nom du cycle (et je n'ai plus les bouquins, revendus chez Gibert depuis la belle Lurette)
Ca dit quelque chose à quelqu'un ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2006)

Je fusionne avec un ancien sujet de Slug :love:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ... et à la fantasy avec Neil Gaiman (site en vo).



J'adore ce type. 
Tout ce qu'il a fait, scénar BD, cinoche, bouquins... me plait.

Sauf que j'aime pas trop sa gueule, mais c'est pas bien grave non plus


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce type.
> Tout ce qu'il a fait, scénar BD, cinoche, bouquins... me plait.
> 
> Sauf que j'aime pas trop sa gueule, mais c'est pas bien grave non plus



YES !! Alan Moore et Neil Gaiman sont les deux auteurs qui sont au dessus du lot !!    
la série Death, black orchid....sandman....:rateau: :rateau:  

sinon pour la SF et l'Heroic Fantasy, avant, il y avait les petits formats "Spectral", "démon" ou "l'inattendu" avec the "swamp thing" (entre autres !) datant des années 70, 80 qu'on arrive à trouver sur les vide-greniers, ou les récits "Artima" en grands formats (conan par exemple)...  
les couvertures étaient souvent....pas terribles !!    et n'avaient parfois aucun rapport avec les histoires à l'intérieur !!:hein: 
on trouve de tout là dedans; de la SF, Fantasy, Horreur à la "EC Comics" et des bons dessineux : kirby, Kaluta, Barry-Windsor-Smith...etc....   (et des mauvais aussi !!)

P.S : en p'tit format du même genre y'avait auusi un truc qui s'appelait "le manoir des fantômes"



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu, il y a très longtemps, une série de bouquin de fantasy vraiment originale : un monde ou tout le monde a un et un seul pouvoir magique (ça va de se teindre le nez en vert à faire exploser une montagne).
> Le héros est un type qui, à priori, n'a pas de pouvoir.
> 
> Après, il y a aussi une quête (physique et initiatique) - faut quand même pas renier tous les poncifs du genre...
> ...



ça ne me dit rien à priori, mais je vais chercher...  
si tu retrouves de ton côté, avertis nous !!


----------



## guytantakul (20 Janvier 2006)

Un livre de SF qu'il est bien : 
*Féerie*, de _Paul J. Mc Auley_
(en poche maintenant, sorti oiriginellement en VF dans la collection j'ai lu millénaires - j'adore cette collec. qui m'a fait découvrir Neil Gaiman, il me semble bien :love

Etrangement, les autres bouquins que j'ai lu de lui (Mc Auley) sont fades en comparaison, comme s'il avait tout donné dans celui-là. 
En tout cas, je vous le conseille (si vous aimez les nanobots viraux, les combats, les dealers, les androïdes rebelles réfugiés à disneyland resort tombé en ruine et tant d'autres choses...)


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

comment ne pas citer Tim Burton pour ces films si envoûtants et particuliers....... 
Sleepy Hollow par exemple qui est un hommage aux films de la Hammer, atmosphère étrange, conte surréaliste et fantastique.......     

P.S : ça passe Jeudi sur France3.....


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> comment ne pas citer Tim Burton pour ces films si envoûtants et particuliers.......
> Sleepy Hollow par exemple qui est un hommage aux films de la Hammer, atmosphère étrange, conte surréaliste et fantastique.......
> 
> P.S : ça passe Jeudi sur France3.....


 Puisque tu sites *Tim Burton* voici un lien pour son court métrage Vincent.


----------



## Fulvio (24 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, ça doit être le bon fil pour en parler.

Une bande d'allumé a adapté l'Appel de Cthulhu (HP Lovecraft) à l'écran. Parti pris esthétique intéressant, car le film est muet et en n&b. Les mouvements de caméra vont un peu à l'encontre de cet effet, mais l'ambiance est là. Et le trailer ici (pas tous en même temps, hein, je suis en train de visionner celui au format "utherly cyclopean").


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

c'est sûr c'est spécial !!!....  :rateau: 
la façon de filmer contrecarre (un peu, beaucoup par moment !)le parti de filmer ça en muet N&B...:mouais:  
l'ambiance à l'air réussie...mais je ne sais pas si j'arriverais à rester captivé tout du long d'un film (de ce film) comme celui-là....  
ça vaut sûrement le coup d'essayer quand même !!


----------



## guytantakul (25 Janvier 2006)

Moi, je trouve ça sympa de prime abord 

En revanche, le dernier Burton (les noces funèbres) m'a laissé mi figue sèche, mi raisin vert...
Autant j'adore le début du film (la surface en tons de gris et l'ambiance qui s'en dégage), autant la partie underground m'a semblé trop forcée et pas tellement bien vue.
Pis le scénar ne laisse pas assez de place au méchant, ça se boutique pas terriblement tout ça...
L'étrange Noël m'a enchanté en comparaison


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2006)

j'avais encore jamais vu "les chroniques de Riddick"....je viens de le regarder et.....mouais....bon...ben.....restera pas comme un souvenir impérissable !!.... :mouais: :mouais: 

sinon (en BD) connaissez vous les _"chroniques de l'ère xénozoique"_ ?.....parfois répertorié sous le titre :  _"cadillac et dinosaures"_.


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'avais encore jamais vu "les chroniques de Riddick"....je viens de le regarder et.....mouais....bon...ben.....restera pas comme un souvenir impérissable !!.... :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> sinon (en BD) connaissez vous les _"chroniques de l'ère xénozoique"_ ?.....parfois répertorié sous le titre :  _"cadillac et dinosaures"_.



 Il y avait un  animé pas mal du tout de cette série qui passait autrefois sur M6


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait un  animé pas mal du tout de cette série qui passait autrefois sur M6



Exact, et de qualité ce qui ne gâche rien.


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2006)

...malheureusement, je crois bien ne jamais l'avoir vu......  ...sinon je m'en souviendrais...

P.S :_ une petite recherche images sur google sur Mark Schultz (dessinateur de ce comic) et vous verrez de jolies choses... surtout en crayonnés, lavis et encrages N&B !!....._


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2006)

une petite image de Jeff Jones, dessinateur très particulier dans son traitement de la SF et fantasy...  ...certaines peintures de lui ont un air de celles de Gustav Klimt (pas celle là !).....  






_quand je regarde ses dessins.... c'est une impression de calme qui me vient; même quand le sujet traité peut être violent...._  
:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> une petite image de Jeff Jones, dessinateur très particulier dans son traitement de la SF et fantasy...  ...certaines peintures de lui ont un air de celles de Gustav Klimt (pas celle là !).....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'il est bon.





Ca ferait un beau wallpaper ça!:love:


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu, il y a très longtemps, une série de bouquin de fantasy vraiment originale : un monde ou tout le monde a un et un seul pouvoir magique (ça va de se teindre le nez en vert à faire exploser une montagne).
> Le héros est un type qui, à priori, n'a pas de pouvoir.
> 
> Après, il y a aussi une quête (physique et initiatique) - faut quand même pas renier tous les poncifs du genre...
> ...



j'ai cherché depuis tout ce temps (tu as aiguilloné ma curiosité !....), j'ai même demandé a des potes libraires, mais pour l'instant pas de résultat !..........


----------



## guytantakul (9 Février 2006)

C'est le thème de la série BD "Lanfeust de Troy" en tout cas.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> une petite image de Jeff Jones, dessinateur très particulier dans son traitement de la SF et fantasy...  ...certaines peintures de lui ont un air de celles de Gustav Klimt (pas celle là !).....
> 
> _quand je regarde ses dessins.... c'est une impression de calme qui me vient; même quand le sujet traité peut être violent...._
> :love:



On va essayer de pas mélanger les torchons et les serviettes : pour la BD, il a un sujet.
Ici on parle de SF et Heroic Fantasy en général. 
Mouais ... évidemment les BD SF HF ... :mouais:


----------



## Ti'punch (10 Février 2006)

Jeff Jones est illustrateur et pas dessinateur de bd...


----------



## silvio (10 Février 2006)

smow a dit:
			
		

> DISCH (Thomas) - USA. Ne surtout pas lire "Le prisonnier", écrit après la série télé, sur commande. Cherchez plutôt "Génocides" ou "Camp de concentration". C'est pas gai du tout, mais quel souffle.


 Jamais lu. Je vais tester



> HUBBARD (Ron) - USA. je le cite uniquement parce qu'il a été cité dans ce forum. Un écrivain absolument nullissime. Du space opera minable, une écriture inexistante. Il a bien fait de créer la dianétique (qui a donné la scientologie), comme écrivain, il n'avait aucune chance.


 Pas lu. Mais c'est la scientologie qui m'a rebuté



> MATHESON (Richard) - USA. Splendide. "Je suis une légende" et "Le jeune homme, la mort et le temps", c'est déjà un bon début pour découvrir cet écrivain.


 Inconnu comme les 3 suivants, encore que Spinrad me dit quelque chose



> ROBERTS (Keith) - GB. Quasi inconnu. Mais un roman qui est fabuleux : "Pavane" (Livre de poche).
> 
> SMITH (Cordwainer) - USA. Que des nouvelles, mais quelles nouvelles. La série "Les seigneurs de l'instrumentalité" est un pur joyau. (chez Presses Pocket).
> 
> ...


 
 Alors dans les grands anciens, moi je mettrais aussi :
 Edgar Poe, Les aventures extraordinaires, et les Nouvelles Aventures
 Mary Shelley, Frankenstein
 Bram Stoker, Dracula
 Lewis Caroll, Alice et de L'autre côté du miroir
 Hogdson, la Maison au Bord du Monde
 Lord Dunsany, La fille du Roi des Elves
 Arthur Machen, Le Peuple Blanc
 Gustav Meyrink, Le Golem
 Abraham Merrit, le gouffre de la lune, la Nef d'Ishtar
 Et bien sûr Lovecraft et Howard
 Tout ça de 1817 à 1930
 Pour les premiers, on peut faire le difficile, et dire qu'il s'agit plus de fantastique que d'Heroïc-Fantasy, mais pour moi il s'agit des précurseurs.
 Comme le gospel et le blues ont donné le reste ...


 Dans les indispensables, on en a parlé, mais j'insiste, Philip K.Dick, incontournable.
 Et je n'ai pas vu souvent revenir le nom de Fritz Leiber

 Dans les récents, j'avoue que je suis totalement accro à GRR Martin, et sa saga de la glace et du feu, au point où j'ai redémarré une campagne de jeu de rôle basée sur son monde plus de 15 ans après avoir arrêté de jouer.
 Tad Williams aussi avec l'Arcane des Epées et Autremonde

Dans les français, Bordage, mais tout le monde en a déjà parlé, et un autre dont le nom ne me revient pas là tout de suite euh ... le héro s'appelle Alcone ... je crois qu'il existe un jeu de rôle basé sur ses livres...
 Pis un autre français qui a écrit un cycle sur les fées .. euh Ferlaine ?
 Purée, je suis une vraie bille. Faut que je regarde à la maison ...
 :rose:


----------



## silvio (10 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je fusionne avec un ancien sujet de Slug :love:



Ah ben mince : je comprends pourquoi en lisant les derniers posts, j'avais l'impression d'être complètement à côté de la plaque avec mes ancêtres de la Fantasy ....

Bon pas grave : j'ai les Alan Moore et les Lanfeust, pis les Donjon de Trondheim
:mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Février 2006)

Spinrad, oublié ou méconnu ?
Je ne crois pas. C'est comme dire que dick n'avait fait que le scénar d'un « film de ridley scott avec "blade" dedans - je ne sais plus trop en fait » 

PS : pour la petite histoire, ils étaient potes tous les deux jusqu'à ce que norman se tape la copine de philip 

En plus, il a inspiré toute la génération cyberpunk qui a pompé dans son &#339;uvre sans vergogne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Février 2006)

Il a aussi bossé sur l'adaptation au ciné de "la sirène rouge" de Dantec... Pas une réussite...


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On va essayer de pas mélanger les torchons et les serviettes : pour la BD, il a un sujet.


tout à fait d'accord... j'avais vu le thread sur la BD, mais j'ai pas encore eu le courage de lire toutes les pages.... :rateau: :rateau: mais je vais le faire.... :love: 
_avec plusieures étagères remplies de BD; j'ai de quoi causer....._


			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ici on parle de SF et Heroic Fantasy en général.
> Mouais ... évidemment les BD SF HF ... :mouais:


c'est pour cela que j'ai essayé de rester dans le sujet SF, HF, etc....


			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Jeff Jones est illustrateur et pas dessinateur de bd...


_vrai et...faux !!_    
il a fait de la BD, compliqué à trouver passque pas récent et pas réedité....c'était par des maisons d'éditions qui n'existent plus maintenant style "éditions du triton", etc...
jeff Jones, Kaluta, Berni Wrightson, Corben (entre autres) faisaient partie d'un certains courant "underground" méconnu en France mais traduit et publié par des passionnés dans les années 70 et 80....
et pour faire un lien avec ce que dit Silvio dans son post (_un peu long le post; donc je ne le cite pas_).....on peut lire du Poe, du Lovecraft illustré ou adapté en BD par Berni Wrightson, Kaluta aux _"editions du triton", "éditions du fromage (collection USA)"_ ou dans des revues disparues comme _"creepy", "Vampirella", "eery"_ dont presque tous les gars de _"métal hurlant"_ étaient fans.... 
la relecture du "Frankenstein" de Marie Shelley est un régal, on en prend plein la tête, et illustré par Wrightson; on en prend plein les yeux (Albin Michel 1984)............
p'tit clic sur les images....> 

 



tous les "grands anciens" comme dit Silvio, illustrés par ces dessinateurs : Whrigtson, Kaluta, Frazetta, Jones... sont difficiles à  trouver en français, voire très difficiles sauf, peut-être, dans les boutiques spécialisées sur Paris, à prix d'or bien souvent....  
ou alors aller dans un magasin de comics et les commander aux USA(faut aimer lire en anglais)....
Michael Kaluta....> 



P.S :_ j'ai oublié les défuntes éditions "Futuropolis"_....


----------



## silvio (13 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Spinrad, oublié ou méconnu ?
> Je ne crois pas. C'est comme dire que dick n'avait fait que le scénar d'un « film de ridley scott avec "blade" dedans - je ne sais plus trop en fait »
> 
> PS : pour la petite histoire, ils étaient potes tous les deux jusqu'à ce que norman se tape la copine de philip
> ...



Après avoir lu la critique de Iron Dream, je vois bien le rapport avec Dick, et particulièrement "Substance mort".
OK je vais corriger cette lacune.

Sinon pour la Fantasy, on a oublié (entre autres) Poul Anderson


----------



## dada didouda (17 Février 2006)

J'ai appris récemment que la saga des Elric le necromancien de Michael Moorcock va être adapté au cinéma . 

Plus d'infos ici


----------



## saturnin (17 Février 2006)

Niveau fantasy, bien que ne connaissant pas trop le genre (n'ayant jamais été un grand adepte du "seigneur des anneaux"), je me suis récemment plongé dans la lecture de "l'assassin royal" et je dois dire que j'aime beaucoup.
Connaissez vous ces livres?


----------



## Kreck (18 Février 2006)

En ce moment je lis "le dernier de son espèce" d'Andréas Eschbach ; j'avais bien aimé deux de ses bouquins : "des milliards de tapis de cheveux" et son _frileur_ (comme dit l'éditeur) "Jesus Video".


----------



## Kreck (18 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Spinrad, oublié ou méconnu ?
> Je ne crois pas. C'est comme dire que dick n'avait fait que le scénar d'un « film de ridley scott avec "blade" dedans - je ne sais plus trop en fait »
> 
> PS : pour la petite histoire, ils étaient potes tous les deux jusqu'à ce que norman se tape la copine de philip
> ...



Spinrad ???
Rêve de fer  
Un auteur SF quand même assez surfait, qui a mal vieilli (Jack Baron, bof).
en Speculative Fiction, je préfère nettement Ballard.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Février 2006)

Bah, J. Baron et l'éternité, moi j'aime encore aujourd'hui. Le printemps russe également.
(mais "Des milliards de tapis de cheveux" d'Eschbach est aussi un de mes livres fétiches  alors que "Station solaire" euh...)


----------



## Kreck (18 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bah, J. Baron et l'éternité, moi j'aime encore aujourd'hui. Le printemps russe également.
> (mais "Des milliards de tapis de cheveux" d'Eschbach est aussi un de mes livres fétiches  alors que "Station solaire" euh...)


Mince... J'ai acheté "Station solaire" il y a peu et il est sur ma pile de livres en attente.
Allez, pour en revenir à Spinrad, je l'avais aidé à déménager du quartier de la Bastille au quartier latin, il y a de ça ....  au moins quinze ans... on se fait vieux, y a pas à dire  et j'ai le souvenir d'un type très sympa.
Autrement, je découvre ce fil sur le tard, et je m'en veux.
J'aime la SF, j'aime le polar, j'aime lire :love: et dans ma très petite bibliothèque, j'ai environ 90% de SF/Fantastique : Moorcock, Silverberg (lui, capable du meilleur comme du pire, mais quand il est bon, mazette  ) Dick, Van Vogt (rien à faire, ce type écrivait comme un pied, mais je n'arrive pas à m'en passer  )Lovecraft, Simmons, Farmer (la jungle nue  ), Lem, les frères Strougatski, et j'en passe.
Au plaisir de poster ici mes bonheurs de lecture et de lire les votres


----------



## silvio (21 Février 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Niveau fantasy, bien que ne connaissant pas trop le genre (n'ayant jamais été un grand adepte du "seigneur des anneaux"), je me suis récemment plongé dans la lecture de "l'assassin royal" et je dois dire que j'aime beaucoup.
> Connaissez vous ces livres?



Yeeees !
Je suis dedans
Alors un truc. A la fin du 6, tu t'arrêtes et tu attaques les Aventuriers de la Mer (4 sortis en poche actuellement, j'attends le 5ème), et tu reprends la saga de l'Assassin Royal au livre 7.


----------



## saturnin (27 Février 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Yeeees !
> Je suis dedans
> Alors un truc. A la fin du 6, tu t'arrêtes et tu attaques les Aventuriers de la Mer (4 sortis en poche actuellement, j'attends le 5ème), et tu reprends la saga de l'Assassin Royal au livre 7.



Oui merci c'est effectivement ce que l'on m'avait conseillé, enfin je n'en suis qu'aux tome 2 de l'assassin royal donc j'y suis pas encore!!
Vive les fools and bastards!!


----------



## Kreck (27 Février 2006)

J'ai fini "le dernier de son espèce" d'Eschbach, ça se laisse lire, mais ce n'est pas ce qu'il a fait de mieux, loin de là.
Je relis Radix, d'Attanasio, dans l'étonnante collection poussière d'étoile chez terre de brume, un peu cher mais quasiment que du bon


----------



## netgui (28 Mars 2006)

je suis face à une cruelle question. je suis en effet sur le point de terminer les 8 volumes d'Hyperion et d'Endimyon et aprés une telle oeuvre, un tel chef d'oeuvre de la science fiction, j'ai peu d'être déçu par ma prochaine lecture. Quand on a atteint pareil orgasme difficile de redescendre plus bas et là le hic c'est que la barre est haute 

Alors quel livre me recommandez vous d'attaquer aprés ça? Dune peut-être? quoi d'autre dans le genre Dan Simmons?


Autre question subsdiaire: existe t'il un moteur de recommandation de livre online un peu à la maniére de pandora ou delast.fm ?


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Mars 2006)

De Dan Simmons, Essaye l'échiquier du mal 
En SF, la série Fondation d' Asimov


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> De Dan Simmons, Essaye l'échiquier du mal



Alors là, j'abonde!!
(ça fait deux fois aujourd'hui, je sais...)

Par contre Netgui, ta signature est horrible!


----------



## nicolasf (28 Mars 2006)

Question difficile, pourrait-on vraiment faire moins bien que Hypérion/Endymion ?

En moins bien donc mais vraiment bien quand même, je te recommande de Peter F. Hamilton, la saga qui se nomme L'aube de la nuit. C'est long comme il faut et c'est vraiment très sympa !

Sinon, je te recommande très chaudement un petit français encore peu connu : Damasio. Il a fait deux livres, un (La zone du dehors) de SF très politique et un (La Horde du Contrevent) plus original, pas vraiment SF et très bien aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

fondation d'asimov, c'est clair que c'est la lire.
sinon t'as la stratégie enders à lire également

par contre dune, c'est lourd à lire( à partir du 3ème ou 4ème)


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Mars 2006)

La stratégie Ender 
Et la stratégie de l'ombre également, toujours D'Orson Scott Card


----------



## nicolasf (28 Mars 2006)

Tiens je connais pas ça, je vais le noter quelque part...


----------



## netgui (28 Mars 2006)

ok interessant je note tout ça... vous vous rendez-compte que je vais devoir tous me les procurer? moi j'avais bien aimé "la chute des mondes" de Aubenque, un petit français, même si il y a des défauts de jeunesse, il y a un bon suspense et le coté space opéra est sympa mais je rpéfére quand ca reste dans la veine de Hyperion, futuro-réaliste avec de bonnes intrigues et de l'action.


----------



## tatouille (28 Mars 2006)

il faut savoir ce que tu as deja lu ? si tu recherches des nouvelles ou un cycle ?

j'aime le cycle de Dune aussi car je le trouve tres visionnaire  (societé actuelle fondamentalisme manipulation des foules à grandes echelle  ..)

sinon Ilium de Simmons
ou encore destination void de Herbert
The Gods Themselves de  Asimov

L'Empire du Baphomet j'ai bien aimé
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, massacré à l'écran 
Neuromancien-> cyberpunk
Ortog et les Ténèbres
The Anubis Gates, T. Powers

auteurs :
A.C.Clarke, H.P.Lovecraft, C.D.Simak,A.Ruellan (K.Steiner) ...


----------



## Nobody (28 Mars 2006)

"Demain les chiens" de Clifford D. Simak

Exceptionnel.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> "Demain les chiens" de Clifford D. Simak
> 
> Exceptionnel.


J'abonde encore
(oui, j'aime bien aujourd'hui)


----------



## Nephou (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'abonde encore
> (oui, j'aime bien aujourd'hui)




bon ben je me permets de conseiller la lecture de ce fil  :


traitant du même sujet

*d'ailleurs : FUSION!*


----------



## NightWalker (28 Mars 2006)

J'aime beaucoup Le cycle programme conscience de Franck Herbert...


----------



## tatouille (29 Mars 2006)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> ok interessant je note tout ça... vous vous rendez-compte que je vais devoir tous me les procurer? moi j'avais bien aimé "la chute des mondes" de Aubenque, un petit français, même si il y a des défauts de jeunesse, il y a un bon suspense et le coté space opéra est sympa mais je rpéfére quand ca reste dans la veine de Hyperion, futuro-réaliste avec de bonnes intrigues et de l'action.



tiens c'est rigolo ça rinocerose 
les psy du punk propre  c'est de la vraie science du n'importe quoi


----------



## silvio (30 Mars 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> fondation d'asimov, c'est clair que c'est la lire.
> sinon t'as la stratégie enders à lire également
> 
> par contre dune, c'est lourd à lire( à partir du 3ème ou 4ème)



Dacodac
Je ne suis pas allé plus loin que le Messie de Dune : ça m'a gonflé, et pourtant autour de moi, ils étaient tous enthousiastes, même mon père ...
Justement cela doit être pour ça ...
:mouais:


----------



## tatouille (30 Mars 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Dacodac
> Je ne suis pas allé plus loin que le Messie de Dune : ça m'a gonflé, et pourtant autour de moi, ils étaient tous enthousiastes, même mon père ...
> Justement cela doit être pour ça ...
> :mouais:



pourtant c'est tres bien je trouve ca moins fastidieux que Foundation
et un peu plus intelligent
comme quoi les gouts et les couleurs


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> pourtant c'est tres bien je trouve ca moins fastidieux que Foundation
> et un peu plus intelligent
> comme quoi les gouts et les couleurs



ben là je suis absolument pas d'accord.
Fondation, est vraiment facile à lire et est intelligent.
par contre Dune est vraiment lourd à lire (pour ne pas dire chiant) passer les 2 premiers volumes.

donc pour dune vous pouvez vous arrétez au 2ème sauf si vous êtes masochistes.


----------



## netgui (30 Mars 2006)

c'est aussi ce que j'ai entendu dire à propos de Dune, je vias donc passer pour le moment et aller vers Fondation


----------



## nicolasf (30 Mars 2006)

pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> ben là je suis absolument pas d'accord.
> Fondation, est vraiment facile à lire et est intelligent.
> par contre Dune est vraiment lourd à lire (pour ne pas dire chiant) passer les 2 premiers volumes.
> 
> donc pour dune vous pouvez vous arrétez au 2ème sauf si vous êtes masochistes.



Que tu n'aimes pas Dune, c'est ton avis et c'est respectiable. Mais de là à en faire une vérité générale, c'est un peu fort. Un peu de modération ne serait pas de trop...


----------



## Kreck (4 Avril 2006)

C'est pourtant vrai qu'à partir du "messie de dune", c'est un peu n'importe quoi... tout comme Fondation perd de son intérêt après "seconde fondation" (le troisième volume, comme son titre ne l'indique pas). En tout cas, dune, Fondation, Fondation et Empire, Seconde Fondation, restent des classiques incontournables, tout comme "le monde des A" et "les joueurs du A" de Van Vogt (oublions la fin du A, une horreur). 
Autrement, j'ai un faible pour la série de la Culture, de Banks (l'homme des jeux, une forme de guerre et surtout excession, il y en a d'autres et il n'y a pas d'ordre pour les lire) bien que ce soit très verbeux...
Et puis il y a, évidemment, la série du "monde du fleuve", de Farmer (un peu décevant sur la fin, hélas).
Et puis, encore et toujours, les superbes "seigneurs de l'instrumentalité", ressortis chez folio.


----------



## Saltabadil (5 Avril 2006)

Habituellement gros lecteur de fantasy (Eddings, Grimbert, Hobb...), je me suis laissé convaincre par un représentant qui m'a envoyé en service de presse (un des avantages d'être libraire) un bouquin nommé "Danlo" de David Zindell. La couverture étant de toute hideuseté (comme vous pouvez le constater), j'ai mis un certain temps à l'ouvrir, surtout que ça avait l'air d'un space op de base. Et puis, au fur et à mesure des pages, quelle surprise ! De la sociologie, de l'astronomie, de la philo, et autres sciences, tout ça entremêlé dans une histoire passionnante ! Moi qui étais un peu réfractaire à la "hard science", je dois dire que ce bouquin m'a laissé sur le postérieur. Un grand, très grand livre !


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

Cest donc un bon coup, danlo ?


----------



## Saltabadil (5 Avril 2006)

Autre conseil (pour ceux qui par hasard connaissent "le silence du rossignol" de L.Hearn, que l'on pourrait qualifier de "fantasy asiatique") : Le Frère Initié de Sean Russell. Super bien écrit, intrigue fouillée et passionnante, personnages loin d'être manichéens (ce qui n'est pas si courant en fantasy), un peu de spiritualité orientale pour assaisonner le tout, encore un très bon livre !


----------



## Yip (14 Avril 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Que tu n'aimes pas Dune, c'est ton avis et c'est respectiable. Mais de là à en faire une vérité générale, c'est un peu fort. Un peu de modération ne serait pas de trop...




Effectivement, je pense comme lui mais j'aurais essayé de choisir des termes z'un peu plus galants...  


D'accord aussi sur Le Monde des non A (très bien) Les joueurs du non A (j'adore, je le conseille vraiment) La fin du non A est à éviter. Du même Van Vogt je ne sais plus si j'ai déjà conseillé Les marchands d'armes, Les armureries d'Isher, Les fabricants d'armes, où il y a comme souvent chez VV tout un tas de concepts intéressants et très bien analysés. Certains "superpouvoirs" ou avancées techniques (la vision à travers les murs grâce à des machines secrètes) comme aussi la télépathie dans À la poursuite des Slans sont décortiqués avec leurs avantages et inconvénients (l'éthique du pouvoir).

Bon j'arrête, si je me lance vous en avez pour 3 pages. :affraid:


----------



## Landros (15 Juin 2015)

nicolasf a dit:


> Sinon, je te recommande très chaudement un petit français encore peu connu : Damasio. Il a fait deux livres, un (La zone du dehors) de SF très politique et un (La Horde du Contrevent) plus original, pas vraiment SF et très bien aussi !



En effet Alain Damasio est le nouveau génie français de la SF... Il possède un talent fou pour l'écriture et une imagination débordante. Son histoire personnelle est assez intéressante en plus... 

"Soyez complice du crime de vivre" (La Horde du Contrevent)


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2015)

*Nécrophile ?*


----------



## Yuuki (18 Juin 2015)

N'oublions pas La tour sombre de Stephan King, si cela n'a pas été déjà cité... petite anecdote, un film devrais normalement sortir en 2017... comme bon nombres d'adaptations nous risquons d'être déçus


----------



## Vin©ent (19 Juin 2015)

Yuuki a dit:


> N'oublions pas La tour sombre de Stephan King, si cela n'a pas été déjà cité... petite anecdote, un film devrais normalement sortir en 2017... comme bon nombres d'adaptations nous risquons d'être déçus


D'abord c'est Stephen, pas Stephan et surtout, c'est de la murde !... 

Sinon, je viens de terminer La Fraternité du Panca de P. Bordage (5 tomes), excellent auteur français, je le conseille vivement...


----------



## Yuuki (19 Juin 2015)

On a jamais le droit à la faute avec les sectaires


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Juin 2015)

Pov' chonchon, tu veux un Kleenex® ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2015)

Yuuki a dit:


> On a jamais le droit à la faute avec les sectaires


Sauf qu'il faut écrire "on n'a" 
Et je me pose la question : Qui est sectaire ? Celui qui n'est pas de ton avis ou celui qui ne supporte pas qu'on ne soit pas de son avis ?


----------



## Yuuki (21 Juin 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf qu'il faut écrire "on n'a"
> Et je me pose la question : Qui est sectaire ? Celui qui n'est pas de ton avis ou celui qui ne supporte pas qu'on ne soit pas de son avis ?


Selui qui et de mauvaise fois avec ça question multiple  Vus que tu ne cherche pas à argumenter ton idée  je te salue en espérant que tu ne     soit étrillé.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juin 2015)

Yuuki a dit:


> ton idée  je te salue



C'est le kiki à qui le yuuki ?
Il a un kiki le Yuuki ?
Mais s'il a un kiki, c'est qui le yuuki ?
Oh, il se touche le kiki le Yuuki ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2015)

Yuuki a dit:


> On a jamais le droit à la faute avec les sectaires


Laisse les donc gloser mon brave *Yuuki*. Fais plutôt remarquer à cette bande de malandrins que personne n'a houspillé l'auteur de ce sujet avec son accent sur le terme anglophone _heroic_. Et puisqu'on est dans la science-fiction, réfugie-toi derrière le célèbre adage du Christ qui dit que celui qui n'a jamais péché te jette la première coquille !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2015)

Je ne dirais pas que Stephen King c'est de la murde mais je partage une répulsion pour le style de cet auteur dont l'œuvre procède de l'escroquerie littéraire à grande échelle.

(c'est mon opinion mais vous n'êtes pas obligés de la partager, si ça vous plait tant mieux)

Dans les français (cocorico) j'aime assez Michel Robert et sa dark fantasy. Ils devrait moins jouer à WoW et plus écrire mais enfin…

Sinon, puisque des gens ont évoqué Dan Simmons un peu plus haut, je conseille _Ilium_ et _Olympos_. Un cycle gargantuesque, trois histoires emmêlées où _L'Iliade_ et _L'Odyssée_ rencontrent _La Tempête_ de Shakespeare, où on passe d'une Terre futuriste aux lunes de Jupiter pour se retrouver sur Mars, avec des néo-humains, des dieux joueurs et des robots épris de littérature. Il faut sans doute un certain bagage culturel pour en appréhender toute la profondeur et les subtilités, mais bon, c'est aussi le cas avec _Astérix Le Gaulois_ et ne pas connaître l'œuvre de Keats n'empêche pas d'apprécier le cycle d'_Hypérion_.


----------

